# AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2012)

*AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

*Update:* Wie ich festgestellt habe, basiert die Meldung von Guru3d auf einer spekulativen Prognose auf 3dcenter.org: Eine erste Prognose zu "Sea Islands" aka AMDs Radeon HD 8000 Serie | 3DCenter.org
Die hier angestellten _Mutmaßungen_ zur kommenden HD8000-Serie werden von Guru3d flugs zu "Gerüchten" befördert - die hier in Aussicht gestellten Spezifikationen haben also keinerlei Anspruch auf Realitätsnähe, auch wenn sie im Rahmen des Möglichen liegen. 

*Originalmeldung:*

Hallo Community,

Guru3d meldet, dass AMDs nächste GPU-Generation mit dem angeblichen Codenamen Sea Islands (auch bereits als C- oder Central Islands betitelt) im Vollausbau etwa 40% mehr Leistung als Tahiti in die Waagschale werfen soll. 
Erreicht werden soll diese Leistung durch 25% mehr Streamprozessoren, die Anzahl stiege damit von 2048 auf 2560; gleichzeitig steigen die Textureinheiten von 128 auf 160. Daneben sollen 32 ROPs wie bisher (_oder_ doch 48) an Bord sein, das Speicherinterface bleibt mit 384 bit gleich breit. Die Transistorenzahl soll durch die zusätzlichen Einheiten von 4,3 auf 5,1 Milliarden anwachsen (+18%). Damit müsste sich AMD wohl erstmals seit der unseligen HD2900XT wieder in die Gefilde der Chipgrößen jenseits der 400 mm² begeben (365 mm² +18% = ca 430 mm²), da die Fertigungsbreite bei 28nm bleibt. 
Bei 25% mehr Streamprozessoren ist offensichtlich, dass die angeblichen 40% Mehrleistung aus zusätzlichen Verbesserungen im Chip stammen müssen, da Mehrleistung durch höhere Taktraten bei einem gleichzeitig komplexeren Chip mehr oder weniger auszuschließen sind. Kandidat Nummer eins für solche Verbesserungen wäre das Frontend, das seit Generationen bei der Rasterizer-Leistung hinter Nvidia zurückliegt. - Siehe folgende Grafik von 3dcenter.org: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Vergleichsgrafik zeigt die Leistungswerte von GK104 in Gestalt von GTX680 und GTX670 gegenüber Tahiti XT (HD7970 _nicht _GHZ-Edition) und Tahiti Pro (HD7950), normiert auf die Werte der GTX680.

Diese Spekulation um ein verbessertes Frontend beruht natürlich auf der Annahme, dass die 40% Mehrleistung nicht alleine der Phantasie des Schreibers entspringen.
Bei 25% mehr Shadern wäre aber immerhin ein minimales Plus von 20% zu erwarten, so lange nicht das Frontend oder schließlich auch die Speicherbandbreite limitieren.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

40 % mehr ist recht viel. Aber intressant ist ja wie stark der Stromverbrauch mit den größeren Chip wird. 

Wahrscheinlich kommt in meinem Rechner aber trotzdem eine 8970. Denn mit der habe ich sicherlich mehr als 100 % mehr Leistung als mit einer 5870.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

Na dann wars das wohl erstmal mit der geringen Leistungsaufnahme bei AMD Grafikkarten. Man hat da scheinbar weder bei CPU's noch bei GPU's noch Schamgefühl.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Na dann wars das wohl erstmal mit der geringen Leistungsaufnahme bei AMD Grafikkarten. Man hat da scheinbar weder bei CPU's noch bei GPU's noch Schamgefühl.


 
Schlecht reden brauchst du die HD 7970 non Ghz Edition jetzt auch nicht. Die ist mit der Performance/Watt ja nur knapp unter der 680 und wenn man die 7970 auf 1 Ghz anhebt ohne Spannung zu ändern gibts schon ausgleich. Aber die 7970 ist halt auch ein GPUcompute Monster in dem die 680 versagt und deswegn braucht eine 7970 halt etwas mehr. Aber das weist du ja bestimmt.


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

Abseits der 7970 ist der Verbrauch eigentlich mehr als in Ordnung...

Die Frage wird eher sein wie viel von den jetzt prognostizierten 40% am Ende übrig bleiben.
AMD wird damit sicher voll auf Konfronationskurz mit GK110 gehen wollen,  nur wie sich das am Ende beim Verbrauch wiederspiegelt wird  interessant, denn eine 7970 um 25% zu vergrößern kann nicht ohne Mehrverbrauch vonstatten gehen, egal wie gut sich die Fertigung bis dahin verbessert...


----------



## Locuza (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

Genau so eine News habe ich schon befürchtet. ; )

Leonidas spekuliert über mögliche Szenarien, dann gibt es ein paar englische 3D-Center Leser, schreiben fleißig ab und publizieren das auf ihrer Seite ohne eine Quelle an zu geben und dann wird eine englische Seite wieder von deutschen Seiten als Quelle vermerkt und 2-4 Seiten bringen die selbe "News" auf die Main und man muss ein halbes Jahr mit einer möchte gern Gerüchteküche in den Köpfen der Leute kämpfen, weil paar lustige Jungs die News noch einmal kopieren und ihr noch eine eigene Note verleihen und schon hat man grob die Rahmenbedingungen für einige Wochen Gehirnwäsche.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Na dann wars das wohl erstmal mit der geringen Leistungsaufnahme bei AMD Grafikkarten. Man hat da scheinbar weder bei CPU's noch bei GPU's noch Schamgefühl.


 
Geiler Spruch. 
Was denkst du wird der GK100 an Strom durchbringen?


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Schlecht reden brauchst du die HD 7970 non Ghz Edition jetzt auch nicht. Die ist mit der Performance/Watt ja nur knapp unter der 680 und wenn man die 7970 auf 1 Ghz anhebt ohne Spannung zu ändern gibts schon ausgleich. Aber die 7970 ist halt auch ein GPUcompute Monster in dem die 680 versagt und deswegn braucht eine 7970 halt etwas mehr. Aber das weist du ja bestimmt.



Das sehe ich anders. Man ist zwar knapp schneller als die GTX 680, verbraucht dabei aber auch gern mal ~50 Watt mehr. Das Performance pro Watt Verhältnis ist sehr unterschiedlich.
Von User OC brauchen wir hier eh nicht zu sprechen denn da kommt es immer auf die Güte des Chips an. Erzählen kann man da viel.
Und ja das weiß ich. Ich finds nur ziemlich scheinheilig das man die GTX 480 als Fermi verschrien hat, obwohl deren Leistungsaufnahme aus genau dem gleichen grund höher war, während man es jetzt bei der 7970 Ghz Edition versucht schönzureden. 
Du kannst dir ja auch ne GTX 680 nehmen und sie auf 132%, also TDP Limit jagen und übertakten. Sie wird auch wieder schneller sein als die 7970 Ghz Ediition aber dennoch weniger verbrauchen. Das Referenzdesign hat ja nur 2x6 Pin.




Threshold schrieb:


> Geiler Spruch.
> Was denkst du wird der GK100 an Strom durchbringen?


 
Um den GK110(nicht 100 ) gehts hier ja gar nicht. Klar wird der auch ne wesentlich schlechtere Effizienz als der Gk104 haben, außer es geht um GPGPU. 
Aber AMD hat eben gezeigt das man es auch anders kann.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das AMD nicht mehr zwischen Endkunden und Profimarkt unterscheidet.
Während man bei den letzten Generationen noch bei den Grafikkarten auf die Computeleistung verzichtet hat und man auch bei den Desktop - Prozessoren keine hochgetakteten Server Varianten gebracht hat tut fällt die Trennung nun wesentlich kleiner aus.
Ich denke die Gründe sind in den finanziellen Mitteln von AMD zu finden. Schade ist es dennoch.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Geiler Spruch.
> Was denkst du wird der GK100 an Strom durchbringen?


 
Genau  Der big Kepler mit 7 Milliarden Transistoren (dafür sicher gut 2 Milliarden für GPUCompute also für Spieler sinnlos  ) braucht sicher nicht mehr wie 150 Watt. 

@Micro: 

Ich versuche nichts schön zu reden da ich kein Fanboy bin. Aber eine 480 verbrauchte gute 250 Watt was ja auch noch ein Stück mehr ist als eine 7970. Und ja klar braucht eine 680 weniger auch bei OC, aber genau deswegen weil sie bei GPUCompute lahm ist. Nvidia hat halt einen Zockerchip gebaut. Ist ja gut, hab ja nichts dagegen.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

Kommt auf die Taktraten an 

Die GHZ Edition verbraucht eben auch ihre 250 Watt iirc.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Um den GK110(nicht 100 ) gehts hier ja gar nicht. Klar wird der auch ne wesentlich schlechtere Effizienz als der Gk104 haben, außer es geht um GPGPU.
> Aber AMD hat eben gezeigt das man es auch anders kann.


 
Je größer der Chip desto höher der Stromverbrauch. Ein 400mm² Chip wird logischer Weise mehr Strom benötigen. Wichtig ist aber sowieso dass der Verbrauch im Idle sehr gering ist.
Leistung kann Leistung aufnehmen. Das stört niemanden. Aber wichtig ist dass im Idle wenig gebraucht wird.


----------



## Locuza (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich versuche nichts schön zu reden da ich kein Fanboy bin. Aber eine 480 verbrauchte gute 250 Watt was ja auch noch ein Stück mehr ist als eine 7970. Und ja klar braucht eine 680 weniger auch bei OC, aber genau deswegen weil sie bei GPUCompute lahm ist. Nvidia hat halt einen Zockerchip gebaut. Ist ja gut, hab ja nichts dagegen.


Die 7970 Crap Edition von AMD ist beim 480-Niveau.


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Die 7970 Crap Edition von AMD ist beim 480-Niveau.


 
Zum Glück nicht sonst wär sie kaum mehr als halb so schnell wie sie tatsächlich ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Je größer der Chip desto höher der Stromverbrauch. Ein 400mm² Chip wird logischer Weise mehr Strom benötigen. Wichtig ist aber sowieso dass der Verbrauch im Idle sehr gering ist.
> Leistung kann Leistung aufnehmen. Das stört niemanden. Aber wichtig ist dass im Idle wenig gebraucht wird.



Das komnmt nach wie vor auf die Taktraten an 
Ob ich nun im idle 15 oder 20 Watt habe ist mir relativ egal. Die Unterschiede im Blu Ray Betrieb und im 3D fallen wesentlich mehr ins Gewicht.




Rolk schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht sonst wär sie kaum mehr als halb so schnell wie sie tatsächlich ist.


 
Er meint wohl in Relation.
HD 5870 vs GTX 480
gegen 
GTX 680 vs. HD 7970 (Ghz Edition)


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Genau so eine News habe ich schon befürchtet. ; )
> 
> Leonidas spekuliert über mögliche Szenarien, dann gibt es ein paar englische 3D-Center Leser, schreiben fleißig ab und publizieren das auf ihrer Seite ohne eine Quelle an zu geben und dann wird eine englische Seite wieder von deutschen Seiten als Quelle vermerkt und 2-4 Seiten bringen die selbe "News" auf die Main und man muss ein halbes Jahr mit einer möchte gern Gerüchteküche in den Köpfen der Leute kämpfen, weil paar lustige Jungs die News noch einmal kopieren und ihr noch eine eigene Note verleihen und schon hat man grob die Rahmenbedingungen für einige Wochen Gehirnwäsche.


 
Jo, ich habs auch inzwischen festgestellt


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Die 7970 Crap Edition von AMD ist beim 480-Niveau.


 
Das ist mehr als traurig.  Aber alle paar Generationen braucht es halt eine Heizung.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das komnmt nach wie vor auf die Taktraten an
> Ob ich nun im idle 15 oder 20 Watt habe ist mir relativ egal. Die Unterschiede im Blu Ray Betrieb und im 3D fallen wesentlich mehr ins Gewicht.


 
Zum Blu Ray Betrieb braucht man aber einen Blu Ray Player.


----------



## Locuza (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Jo, ich habs auch inzwischen festgestellt


Das ist aktuell den Konsolen News ganz schlimm, wenn alle mit ihrem Triple Confirmed Shit daher kommen 

Ich hoffe die neue Gen besinnt sich wieder auf mehr Energie-Effizienz, von mir aus schluckt die HD 8970 ihre 250 Watt, aber wenn sie dafür Effizient ist, ist alles in Butter. 
Wirklich gespannt bin ich auf die neuen Features und welches Candy es für HSA gibt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das komnmt nach wie vor auf die Taktraten an
> Ob ich nun im idle 15 oder 20 Watt habe ist mir relativ egal. Die Unterschiede im Blu Ray Betrieb und im 3D fallen wesentlich mehr ins Gewicht.



Wie viele Leute kennst du denn die ständig Blu Ray Filme am PC schauen?


----------



## sfc (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

Vielleicht hat die 8970 dann schon ein Netzteil eingebaut und nutzt eine schalldämmende Kühlerabdeckung, um das Spulenfiepen zu verdecken. Oder das Fiepen wird als Feature verkauf: Jetzt mit eingebautem Mückenverscheucher.


----------



## Deimos (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

Hm, spekuliert wird viel...

40% wären natürlich eine ganz anständige Marke und NVs Nachfolger des GK110 steht meines Wissens auch nicht gerade in den Startlöchern.

Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle, dass neue Generationen anrücken


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

40% wäre definitv ne menge, fraglich nur ob man davon ausgeht dass der Chip 40% mehr Rohleistung hat oder auch 40% mehr Listung in Spielen und Anwendungen.


----------



## Locuza (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> 40% wäre definitv ne menge, fraglich nur ob man davon ausgeht dass der Chip 40% mehr Rohleistung hat oder auch 40% mehr Listung in Spielen und Anwendungen.


 Eine Menge ist relativ. Wenn der Chip 30% größer und 240-260 Watt Strom frisst, dann ist das keine Spitzenleistung. 
Leo geht übrigens von 40% mehr Leistung bei Spielen aus und diese sollen nicht nur durch eine höhere Rohleistung erreicht werden, sondern durch ein besseres Front-End.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

GPU Leistung verbraucht nun mal Strom.
Physik kann man nicht aushebeln.
Man kann nur schauen wohin man seinen Fokus legt.
nVidia wollte mit dem Fermi alles abdecken, hat maechtig eine auf den Deckel bekommen, obwohl sie ein tolles Stueck Hardware geschaffen haben, welches sowohl Zocker als auch User fuer GPGPU nutzen konnten.
Aber jeder hat sich ueber den Verbrauch aufgeregt.
Mit der 680er haben sie eine Kehrtwende gemacht, eine auf Zocker zugeschnitte Karte gebaut, und wieder ist es falsch, weil die GPGPU-Leistung zu mau ist?!

Weder AMD noch nVidia koennen zaubern. Klar macht Architektur Einiges aus, aber nochmal: Physik kann man nicht aushebeln, noch nicht.
Nur muss der User wissen was er ueberhaupt will und seine Hardware nach seinem Profil kaufen, und nicht nach Hersteller oder nach Eckdaten die uns irgendwas vermitteln wollen. 
Das ist eigentlich das Hauptproblem.

Der Fermi war toll, aber fuer die Meisten einfach unsinnig, da ein großer Teil seiner Leistung kaum genutzt wurde/wird.

Seltsamerweise das AMD diese Richtung einschlaegt, hatten die doch mit der 5xxx Reihe doch einen exzellenten Spezialisten. Wieso sind sie diesen Weg nicht weitergegangen?

Irgendwie ist der Spieß nun umgedreht, aber AMD's Weg jetzt schoenreden ist auch nicht wirklich zielfuehrend.


Das erschreckende an solchen "News" kommt doch erst noch, wenn mehr User sowas lesen, welche dann in all den Welchegrafikkartesollichmirkaufen-Threads fleissig mitposten. Wo sicher wieder einige Spezialisten empfehlen werden, zu warten, weil die naechste Generation ja gleich kommt und vieeeel viel besser ist 

Laufen ja viele Experten hier rum, leider ohne GMV -.-


----------



## Locuza (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> [...]


 Eine GPU verbraucht nun einmal Strom ist jetzt keine richtige Argumentationsgrundlage 
Nvidia wollte nicht mit dem Fermi alles abdecken, Nvidia wollte wie seit jeher den besten Kompromiss für mehrere Anwendungsfälle finden und der Fokus lag diesmal mehr auf auf den HPC-Markt, wo man sich Wachstum erhofft hat und größere Abnehmerzahlen. 
Die Physik wird man auch in der Zukunft niemals aushebeln können.

Der Fermi war übrigens nicht toll, sondern eher kaputt. Interconnect Probleme, ein zu großer Die auf einem schwierigen 40G Prozess und vielen weiteren Problemen. 
AMD schlägt diesen Weg ebenfalls ein, weil er Geld und Zukunft verspricht. AMD fertigt aber weiterhin kleine GPU Chips (365mm²), die nicht mit den Monster Boliden von Nvidia vergleichbar sind (>500mm²). 
VLIW ist keine "stabile" Architektur und eignet sich nicht für alle Anwendungsfälle, weil bei vielen Abhängigkeiten die Effizienz stark leidet und man einen zu geringen Output bekommt und der Verwaltungsoverhead enorm wächst. 
Die HD 5xxx war kein exzellenter Spezialist, sondern nur in der Rohleistung, bestimmten Anwendungsfällen und eher bei Spielen. DP war mit 1/5 der SP-Leistung stark begrenzt und der Effizienzabfall bei 1.600 ALUs war gut messbar. 

Ein tritt in die Eier ist eig. nur die Ghz Edition von AMD. Scheinbar macht es Spaß sein Produkt zu misshandeln, war beim Llano eig. nicht anders.


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

Klingt gut- die +40% werden aber wohl auch nötig sein um mit dem GK110 mitzuhalten...


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ein tritt in die Eier ist eig. nur die Ghz Edition von AMD. Scheinbar macht es Spaß sein Produkt zu misshandeln, war beim Llano eig. nicht anders.


 
Genau! Ich kapier immer noch nicht, wie der Llano zu seiner absurden Kernspannung kommt, wo doch zum Teil um 0,2V oder mehr reduziert werden könnte. Und von Tahiti XT müssen doch - den Übertanktungsergebnissen der User nach - genug Exemplare existieren, die die 75 bis 125 MHz Mehrtakt ohne höhere Spannung bewältigen, wodurch die größten Kritikpunkte an der GHZ-Edition (-höhere Leistungsaufnahme bei schlechterer Effizienz, -dadurch noch höhere Lautstärke) sich vermeiden ließen.


----------



## Herb_G (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Einfach mal abwarten was wirklich aus der Gebärmutter herauskommt. Ich fand sowohl die letze AMD- als auch Nvidia-Generation leistungsmäßig a) sehr hoch und b) dicht beieinander. Wer jetzt das rasierte Krönchen auf hat, ist mir persönlich Latte, es zählt der Preis - und günstige Anbieter sind beide derzeit nicht, was mittleres und oberes Segment betrifft.
Alles was nachkommt, macht das was davor da war aber günstiger. Darauf freu ich mich schon jetzt. Den Rest werde ich dann sehen, wenn es sich tatsächlich materalisiert.
Dem Rest von Euch aber noch schöne Wochen an Gerede - und stellt Euch vor - so eine News gibt es sicher auch bald mal von Nvidia - denn was PreMarketing angeht, sind die ungeschlagene Meister ihres Faches - und wenn Sie´s tatsächlich nicht selbst initiieren, gibt´s genug Glaskugeln auf der Welt die da Lust drauf haben. Leider kennt sich das Spiegelein an der Wand nur bei Schönheit aus, sonst könnt ich auch mitreden. Hab nämlich ECHT einen zu Hause dort hängen.

Horrido!


----------



## Locuza (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Genau! Ich kapier immer noch nicht, wie der Llano zu seiner absurden Kernspannung kommt, wo doch zum Teil um 0,2V oder mehr reduziert werden könnte. Und von Tahiti XT müssen doch - den Übertanktungsergebnissen der User nach - genug Exemplare existieren, die die 75 bis 125 MHz Mehrtakt ohne höhere Spannung bewältigen, wodurch die größten Kritikpunkte an der GHZ-Edition (-höhere Leistungsaufnahme bei schlechterer Effizienz, -dadurch noch höhere Lautstärke) sich vermeiden ließen.


 Ich habe das Gefühl AMD spart gerade bei den Validierungsprozessen. Die Vcore Erhöhung war bei der Crap Edition zu 99% nicht nötig. Das schlechteste OC-Ergebnis was Tester bei der HD 7970 hatten lag bei 1083 Mhz, jetzt nach 6 Monaten kann man mir nicht weiß machen, dass die Kernspannung wirklich angehoben werden musste.
Bei wohl fast jedem Llano ging ein viertel Volt. 
Das ist für mich schon vergleichbar mit Kindesmisshandlung. Wenn sich 40 Watt und damit über 30% elektrische Leistungsaufnahme einsparen lassen! Klar das war das Maximum, aber wenn man 20 Watt weniger verbraucht hätte und völlig im Rahmen der Produktstreuung agiert, dann würden die Produkte oftmals deutlich besser dastehen.
Die Crap Edition zieht für 10% mehr Leistung auch 20% unnötig mehr.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Der Verdacht mit der mangelnden Selektion/Validierung drängt sich schon auf - das wäre aber auf jeden Fall eine Einsparung an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Locuza (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Verdacht mit der mangelnden Selektion/Validierung drängt sich schon auf - das wäre aber auf jeden Fall eine Einsparung an der falschen Stelle.


 Ich hoffe AMD wirft bei der HD 8xxx-Serie lieber mal 10.000 Karten auf den Mülleimer oder benennt sie als 8x50/30 um, anstatt eine Million 30 Watt mehr verbrauchen zu lassen.


----------



## hfb (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> ... Aber die 7970 ist halt auch ein GPUcompute Monster in dem die 680 versagt und deswegn braucht eine 7970 halt etwas mehr.


 
Zur Erinnerung: Wer die selige GTX 480 mit diesem Argument verteidigt hat, hat massiv eine aufs Maul bekommen. Zu Recht.
Ich sehe nicht, warum man an ATI andere Maßstäbe anlegen sollte...

Edit: Freund Mic hat das schon klargestellt, danke


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Wer sich bei High End GPus über den Stromverbrauch aufregt hat wohl absolut keine Ahung was er eigentlich mit seinem Rechner macht.

Klar ich kauf mir nen M3 um mit 140 über die Bahn zu krichen.

Ich hasse euch Green-IT-Stromspaar-Nazis.


----------



## belle (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Na dann wars das wohl erstmal mit der geringen Leistungsaufnahme bei AMD Grafikkarten. Man hat da scheinbar weder bei CPU's noch bei GPU's noch Schamgefühl.





hfb schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung: Wer die selige GTX 480 mit diesem  Argument verteidigt hat, hat massiv eine aufs Maul bekommen. Zu Recht.
> Ich sehe nicht, warum man an ATI andere Maßstäbe anlegen sollte...
> Edit: Freund Mic hat das schon klargestellt, danke



Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 680: Ist AMDs Radeon HD 7970 geschlagen? - Seite 19

Ich habe das Wort von GoldenMic als Meinung oft geschätzt, aber ich habe mich getäuscht. Dass ich als "kleiner AMD-Fan" immer versucht habe, mir ein Stück Objektivität zu bewahren, sieht man an meiner Hardware und teils an den Kommentaren von mir.
Kollege GoldenMic scheint immer mehr in einen blinden Hass zu verfallen. Ich glaube er hätte früher keine nackten Zahlen übersehen...

Ihr vergleicht GTX 480, 580, 680 und die 7970 und stellt letztere auf einen Platz mit dem "Thermi"?
Mir fällt gerade nichts ein, mit welcher Behauptung ich mich an eurer Stelle lächerlicher fühlen würde... 

Ist euch der Unterschied aufgefallen? Könnt ihr 100 von 10 Watt Mehrverbrauch unterscheiden?
In Crysis WH braucht die 7970 gegenüber der GTX 680 sagenhafte 5 Watt mehr, in Dragon Age 2 und Dirt 3 sogar weniger! Eine GTX 480 hätte hier einen mindestens zweistellig höheren Stromverbrauch und kommt mir jetzt nicht noch mit FPS pro Watt. Der Wert ist im Schnitt aller Spiele zwar vorhanden, aber nicht so extrem wie hier angedeutet wurde.
Dem geringen Mehrverbrauch gesellt sich dann noch das Computing hinzu, aber dass das minimale Problem dadurch mehr als aufgewogen wird, muss jedem klar sein, der die Prozentrechnung beherrscht.
Die GHz-Editionen muss ja niemand kaufen und der Verbrauch der 8er-Serie steht im Endeffekt noch in den Sternen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Ich versuchs dir nochmal verständlich zu machen:
GTX 680 vs. HD 7970 verglichen mit HD5870 und GTX 480.

Wie sind die Fakten:
-Die GTX 680 wie auch die 5870 haben/hatten die geringer Leistungsaufnahme als die Konkurrenz
-Die HD 5870 war dabei aber auch klar langsamer als die 480, die 680 ist aber schneller als die 7970

Ergo:
Wäre die 5870 auch schneller gewesen als die GTX 480 bei gleichzeitig niedriger Leistungsaufnahme könnte man von einem direkt möglichen Vergleich sprechen.
Wenn du jetzt aber sagst 100 Watt im Vergleich zu 10 Watt sind gar ncihts dann musst du auch bedenken das die 7970 in Games eben auch langsamer ist. Nimmst du hingegen die Ghz Edition als Vergleichsobjekt ist die 7970 Ghz zwar schneller als die GTX 680, verbraucht aber auch ~75 Watt mehr. 

Zu deinem Link: Wenn es dir nicht eindeutig genug ist das die GTX 680 in 10 von 11 Spielen die bessere Effizienz hat weiß ich auch nicht.
Zu Dirt 3 und Dragon Age2: Hier leistet man, grade in Dirt 3 deutlich, weniger als die GTX 680. Es wäre ja nen Unding wenn man dazu auchnoch mehr verbrauchen würde.


----------



## BennoWendt (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

*Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti?*

JA! aber nur wenn man sie bei Vollmond exakt nach norden ausgerichtet betreibt ... auch wenn die Aussage nicht von AMD kommt... denen traue ich so Behauptungen ohne Weiteres zu. Aber auch Intel und Nvidia brauchen sich da nicht verstecken. Von den super Versprechen lang vor der Veröffentlichung bleibt am Ende meist nur die Hälfte übrig... wie war das denn mit den super mega tollen Trigate Transistoren in Ivy bridge? Also hat mich nicht gerade vom hocker gehauen... WLP statt löten und schon sind alle Vorteile dahin... Nvidia mit der tollen Fermi-Generation... Die mussten einen "Heißen Schreihals" veröffentlichen und ihren Aussagen einigermaßen gerecht zu werden (glücklicherweise haben sie dann doch noch die Kurve gekriegt mit 5xx)
Was bei mir bleibt ist das Gefühl, dass mit den großen Ansagen nur die kleinen Fortschritte versteckt werden...
...und jetzt gehts ins Bett  ... schönes WE euch allen


----------



## belle (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

@ GoldenMic

Ja, von der GHz-Edition war ich selbst enttäuscht, da hast du natürlich recht. Die Effizienz an sich ist auch geringer, aber ich finde dennoch, dass die 480 im Durchschnitt aller Spiele weitaus schlechter abschnitt. Mit den 100 Watt (ungefähr ) meinte ich übrigens die 480 im Vergleich zur 680 und mit den 10 Watt mehr die normale 7970.
Klar ist die Effizienz geringer, aber eben nicht so viel wie bei der älteren Generation (480-5870).

EDIT:
Mir ging es schlicht darum, dass die Effizienz der 7970 eben schlechter ist als die der GTX 680. Diese ist jedoch bei weitem nicht vergleichbar mit dem Verhältnis zwischen 5870 und 480 damals (GHz Edition ausgeschlossen). Damals war die Geforce in Sachen Compute und Gesamtleistung ein wenig besser als die Radeon, allerdings deklassiert die Radeon heute die Geforce beim Computing total. Schuld daran ist der noch nicht erhältliche GK110, der von Nvidia wohl als "neue" Generation vermarktet werden wird, dennoch müssen solche Werte auch mit in das Gesamtbild der Effizienz einfließen - das ist alles.
Klar ist auch, dass sich AMD heutzutage keine großen Verbrauchserhöhungen bei der 8er Serie mehr erlauben darf, wobei mir die Radeon 7870 OC Modelle eben in Sachen Effizienz echt Hoffnung geben. 

Im Endeffekt zählen nur zwei Dinge: Was ein GPU kann und was man davon braucht.


----------



## HGHarti (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Ich finde das Argument mit dem Stromverbrauch echt lustig.
ICh habe eine HD 7970 verbaut und mein Bruder eine GTX 680.Von dem ersparrten Strom kann er sich am ende des Jahres nicht mal ne Kiste Bier Kaufen.
Und ja ich bin kein Fan Boy hatte früher immer NVidia verbaut,und ja die GTX 680 ist eine tolle Karte.Nur leider war sie zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr zu bekommen und zweitens war die HD 7970 auch noch 100€ günstiger und das ist ein Argument für mich.
So sieht es ja auch bei den CPU´S aus,hatte immer welche von AMD weil Intel einfach zu teuer war,aber nun sind die Intel echt Intressant vom Preis und über die Leistung braucht mann nicht sprechen.
Solange ich mir nicht auch noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen muß ist für mich alles Ok.

Aber eins stimmt auch mit den AMD Treibern werde ich in diesem leben nicht mehr warm.(meine die Einstellungen)
Obwohl mein Bruder erzählt mir das die Treiber für die GTX 680 auch noch Probleme machen


----------



## Rolk (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Wie kommt es eigentlich das bei dem leidigen Stromverbrauchs Thema immer gekonnt die Zero Core Funktion von AMD ignoriert wird? Mir ist ein geringer idle Verbrauch wichtiger wie ein vielleicht um 30W höherer Lastverbrauch, also in der Hinsicht wären die AMD Karten für mich sogar vorne.


----------



## Cosaks (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

*GoldenMic*
Schau dir mal n Test mit aktuellen Treibern an und sag nochmal die HD 7970 wäre langsamer als eine gtx680 

AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz-Edition - Tahiti XT 2 stellt sich vor - 3D-Performance 2560 x 1440 mit Antialiasing (Seite 41) - HT4U.net
AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz-Edition - Tahiti XT 2 stellt sich vor - 3D-Performance 1920 x 1080 mit Antialiasing (Seite 40) - HT4U.net


----------



## Rolk (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Wer aufmerksam PCGH liest kann sich seit wenigstens 2 Monaten denken das die HD7970 bei gleichem Takt gleichauf oder knapp vor der GTX680 liegt. Da die beiden Chips ein sehr ähnliches Taktpotential zu haben scheinen also auch nichts ganz neues.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich das bei dem leidigen Stromverbrauchs Thema immer gekonnt die Zero Core Funktion von AMD ignoriert wird? Mir ist ein geringer idle Verbrauch wichtiger wie ein vielleicht um 30W höherer Lastverbrauch, also in der Hinsicht wären die AMD Karten für mich sogar vorne.


 Also der Idle-Verbrauch ist beinahe gleich. Der Zero-Core Modus schaltet sich erst ein, wenn der Monitor ebenfalls kein Bild zeigt und jedenfalls bei mir schaltet der PC nach 10 Minuten dann in den Energiespar-Modus und verbraucht ebenfalls nur einige Watt für das gesamte System. Für paar Minuten 10 Watt weniger zu verbrauchen lohnt weniger, als wenn 30 Watt mehr beim Spielen verbraucht werden. Es ist eher ein ein cooles Gimmick, als das es wirklich die Effizienz ins unermessliche steigern würde.


----------



## Julian1303 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich das bei dem leidigen Stromverbrauchs Thema immer gekonnt die Zero Core Funktion von AMD ignoriert wird? Mir ist ein geringer idle Verbrauch wichtiger wie ein vielleicht um 30W höherer Lastverbrauch, also in der Hinsicht wären die AMD Karten für mich sogar vorne.


 
Gut, in erster Linie jedoch kauft man sich ja ne neue Graka zum Zocken, und da hab ich meinen Monitor immer an  Da ist das mit dem Vergleich bei Leistung und Energieaufnahme schon berechtigt. Wenn ich meinen HTPC dagegen sehe, werd ich wohl die HD6870 noch gegen ne HD7870 austauschen, dort macht sich die Zero Core Funktion beim reinen Musik oder Radio hören doch ganz gut und für gelegentliche Zockereien is die für Full HD ausreichen schnell.

@all: Leutz, ihr habt doch nun schon so gut wie Alles argumentiert und gegenargumentiert. Fakt ist dch das dir GTX 680 und die HD 7970 GHz Edition von der Leistung auf dem selben Niveau liegen. Das NV mit dem GamerKepler in der Gesamtleistungsaufnahme besser da steht als AMD mit den HD 7900. Und das der zusätzliche " GPGPU-Balast" natürlich zusätzliche Energieaufnahme kostet ist auch jedem klar. Bitte bedenkt doch auch das Manche von uns dies benutzen, die dann mit der GTX 600er Reihe eben aufgeschmissen sind. Selbst in einigen Spielen wird DC schon unterstützt.
Und mal ehrlich, wer zockt denn 24 stunden am Tag und das Wochen oder gar Monate lang. Niemand. Mir ist es egal was mein Game-PC verbraucht, wichtiger ist mein HTPC da der fast ständig in Betrieb ist. Und wenn der mal was aufnimmt für mich wenn keiner hier ist, schon schön wenn dann die Graka nicht mehr als 3 Watt zieht weil der Fernseher ja eh nicht an ist. Und all die Spekulationen helfen Euch auch nicht, weil bis zum Fall des NDA eh alle schön versuchen die Klappe zu halten was Sea Island besser und schneller kann und wieviel.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Das NV mit dem GamerKepler in der Gesamtleistungsaufnahme besser da steht als AMD mit den HD 7900. Und das der zusätzliche " GPGPU-Balast" natürlich zusätzliche Energieaufnahme kostet ist auch jedem klar. Bitte bedenkt doch auch das Manche von uns dies benutzen, die dann mit der GTX 600er Reihe eben aufgeschmissen sind. Selbst in einigen Spielen wird DC schon unterstützt.


Objection!

GPGPU/GPU-Compute umfasst eine Menge. Gehen wir von DP aus, dann hat sich mit der Kepler Gen nichts verändert, weil Nvidia schon immer dort die Consumer GPUs beschnitten hat und AMD nicht.
Also gleiche Situation wie im Grunde schon seit jeher. 
Das ändert natürlich dennoch nichts daran, dass Studenten oder Berufsleute mit einer AMD-Karte viel mehr rumspielen können, als jetzt mit einer billigen Consumer Karte von Nvidia. 
Direct Compute ist auch keine One-Hit Schwäche von Kepler. Einige Operationen laufen deutlich langsamer ab, als beim Fermi und die Cache und Register-Größe pro ALUs ist auch deutlich geringer, aber solange man im Rahmen operiert, solange wird Kepler keine Probleme haben. 
Es hat aber klar etwas von AMDs Tessellationsleistung, die ist bis zu einem bestimmten Grad ganz in Ordnung, aber dann kann man es vergessen. 

Und es nutzen schon einige Games DC. Battleforge, Civilization V, Shogun 2, Metro 2033 und einige mehr. 
Bei den Spielen zieht Kepler nicht immer den kürzeren, sondern es sieht weiterhin nach normaler Streuung aus, mal ist Kepler vorne, mal GCN.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Taktraten an
> 
> Die GHZ Edition verbraucht eben auch ihre 250 Watt iirc.


 Ja, und das ist auch nicht wirklich verständlich  DA kann, nein muss man AMD auch durchaus für kritisieren.




hfb schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung: Wer die selige GTX 480 mit diesem Argument verteidigt hat, hat massiv eine aufs Maul bekommen. Zu Recht.
> Ich sehe nicht, warum man an ATI andere Maßstäbe anlegen sollte...
> 
> Edit: Freund Mic hat das schon klargestellt, danke


 Na, beim GF100 alias GTX480 war die Situation schon eine völlig andere als jetzt.

Zählen wir mal auf:



GTX480 vs HD5870 <-> GTX680 vs. HD7970
über 3 Monate nach der HD5870 <-> ebenfalls Monate nach der HD7970
GTX480 mit einem kaputten chip <-> alle chips i.O.
GTX480 >250W Verbrauch. Teilweise warens ja wohl sogar >300W im Extremfall, eine sehr effiziente HD5870 <-> Sehr effiziente GTX680 und eine HD7970, die <250W verbaucht, bzw nur maximal 250W
nVidia verkündet massive Effizienzsteigerungen und XY (Flop/s)/W, wobei Sie die die selbst gelegte Messlatte nicht nur reisen, sondern praktisch einreisen <-> Die chips arbeiten beide im Rahmen der erwartungen
nVidia beschneidet die DP-Leistung massiv, AMD nicht, womit die HD5870 dann trotz der architektonischen Vorteile hinten liegt <-> GTX680 ist noch immer ein DP Grüppel, die 7970 hat aber gut ausgebaut, da man von 1:5 jetzt bei 1:4 ist, UND kein VLIW mehr hat, sondern SIMD, sowie viele andere Verbesserungen vorgenommen hat. Leider fallen damit auch die Paradedisziplinen von VLIW weg, was schade ist, aber für die größere Flexibilität und den breiteren Einsatzbereich muss man eben Spitzenleistung in einigen wenigen Gebieten opfern. Natürlich SEHR ärgerlich für die Leute, die eben genau in diese Spezialgebiete fallen...
GTX480 hat 16% mehr Bandbreite als die HD5870<-> HD7970 hat 37% mehr Bandbreite als die GTX680
GTX480 war deutlich teurer als die HD5870 <-> HD7970 ist billiger als die GTX680
Wie man sieht gibt es da schon einige Unterschiede. Vor allem muss man hier aber die MASSIV gerissenen Effizienzankündigungen von nVidia, sowie die beschnittene DP-Leistung nennen, ganz zu schweigen vom kaputten Chip, der viele Monate später kam....


Beim GF110, alias GTX580 waren fast alle Kritikpunkte ausgemerzt worden von nVidia, und man hat wie verwunderlich plötzlich kaum noch Kritik in diese Richtung vernommen. Wenn dann nur, dass Sie damals mit, ich glaub es war mehr als 1 Jahr, dann noch nicht mal ganz, oder gerade mal ihre Effizienzversprechungen endlich eingelöst haben. DAS ist den Leuten vor allem sauer aufgestoßen und unterscheidet sich auch grundlegend von der aktuellen Situation.


Da se bei AMD nicht zu solchen Punkten kam, ist die Kritik am Verbrauch auch durchaus verständlicher weise geringer. Die Kritik am Verbrauch ist aber NICHT! nicht vorhanden, sondern bzgl Games durchaus ständig zu hören, und das auch zu recht. Man hätte da durchaus etwas effizienter sein können. Gerade der Speicher frisst bei der HD7970 dann doch auch wieder etwas Strom, und da ist eben der Unterschied mit ~37% vs 16% dann doch auch wieder recht groß. Es summieren sich halt hier mal ein paar Watt, und dann mal dort ein paar Watt. Gerade auf die bessere Bandbreite des global Memory möchte ich NICHT verzichten müssen, wenn ich an GPGPU denke.


Naja, und der lezte Punkt, der Preis, ist eben auch ausschlaggebend. Die GTX480 war teurer und stromhungriger, die HD7970 ist zwar auch stromhungriger, aber billiger, und teilweise schon recht deutlich.


----------



## MG42 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Locuza schrieb:


> Also der Idle-Verbrauch ist beinahe gleich. Der Zero-Core Modus schaltet sich erst ein, wenn der Monitor ebenfalls kein Bild zeigt und jedenfalls bei mir schaltet der PC nach 10 Minuten dann in den Energiespar-Modus und verbraucht ebenfalls nur einige Watt für das gesamte System. Für paar Minuten 10 Watt weniger zu verbrauchen lohnt weniger, als wenn 30 Watt mehr beim Spielen verbraucht werden. Es ist eher ein ein cooles Gimmick, als das es wirklich die Effizienz ins unermessliche steigern würde.


 
Jaja, trotzdem, manchmal wacht das Bild eben nicht wieder auf, wenn kein Programm im Hintergrund läuft bzw. "idlet", da half dann nur ein Reset. Soviel zu Zero "freeze" Core. Da muss noch verbessert werden, sowie dann noch ein wie bei NV adaptive VSync und noch ein paar weitere nützliche Funktionen im Treiber, irgendwie hat mir das Nvidia Treiber Menü besser gefallen, weil eben schlanker(weniger Mist der im Hingergrund läuft etc).

Aber es gibt ja genug Alternativen. Und egal, für meine Spielefavoriten (in moderaten 1680*1050) brauche ich für die nächsten Jahre kein VGA-Update, ist mir aus Kostengründen gezwungenermaßen schnurzpiepegal, aber die Leistung  verbessert sich ja mindestens im überschaubaren Rahmen mit neueren Treibern.

Es ist schon amüsant die ganzen Ankündigungs-Spekulationsthreads zu überfliegen und wie sich die ganzen Jünger verbal zerfleischen, sagt/schreibt einer was falsches, geht die Lawine bzw. Schlacht der Stellungskrieg los und wenn dann einige in ihrer festgefahrenen Ansicht/Sympathie-Antipathie verbarrikadieren, und für keine objektiven Argumente aufgeschlossen sind, geht das Geplänkel ewig weil keiner nachgeben will (obwohl die meisten es doch besser wissensollten).


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ob ich nun im idle 15 oder 20 Watt habe ist mir relativ egal. Die Unterschiede im Blu Ray Betrieb und im 3D fallen wesentlich mehr ins Gewicht.


 
Es ist ja schön, dass du deiner Linie treu bleibst und immer nur Punkte besonders hervorhebst die Nvidia im guten Licht dastehen lassen.
Ein besser Blu Ray Verbrauch in allen Ehren, aber wer zum Teufel kauft sich für 80 Euro ne teure LIzenzsoftware um dann 3 bis 5 Jahre auf dem PC schauen zu können, wenns bei Blu Ray Playern das ganze in Hardware gibt und jene komplett auch nicht mehr kosten?
Ich kenne wirklich niemanden, der sich am PC Bildschirm ne Blu Ray reinzieht, wenn dann schon am großen Plasma oder LED Fernseher.

Zudem solltest du wissen, dass bei einem durcschnittlichen Nutzerprofil ca 80% der Betriebszeit im Idle stattfinden und die restlichen unter Vollast. Du kannst dir ja ausrechnen wie stark dann die 15 Watt Merhverbrauch der HD 7970 im Vergleich zur GTX 680 ins Gewicht fallen, vor allem wenn der Idle Verbrauch beider Karten identisch ist.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



			
				Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist für mich schon vergleichbar mit Kindesmisshandlung. Wenn sich 40 Watt und damit über 30% elektrische Leistungsaufnahme einsparen lassen! Klar das war das Maximum, aber wenn man 20 Watt weniger verbraucht hätte und völlig im Rahmen der Produktstreuung agiert, dann würden die Produkte oftmals deutlich besser dastehen.


 
Der Zielgruppe sind die 30Watt mehr was die Gigahertz Edition verbraucht, denke ich scheißegal.
Es ging einfach nur darum mit möglichst billigen Mitteln die GTX 680 hinter sich zu lassen.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es aber auch gar nicht nötig gewesen, da die HD 7970 sowieso auf Augenhöhe rendert.



			
				hfb schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erinnerung: Wer die selige GTX 480 mit diesem Argument verteidigt hat, hat massiv eine aufs Maul bekommen. Zu Recht.


 
Es kann doch wirklich nicht sein, dass man immer alles auf Schwarz-Weiß herunterbricht. 
Die Situation damals war eine völlig andere im Vergleich zur GTX 480.
HD 7970 und GTX 680 liegen leistungsmäßig etwa 5% auseinander, letztere kam 3 Monate und ein paar Tage später, verbraucht im Idle genausoviel und unter Last 15 Watt weniger.

Die GTX 480 kam 7 Monate später mit 10 bis 15% Merhleistung im Mittel, bei 100Watt Mehrverbrauch und einer katastrophalen Geräuschentwicklung mit 68,5DB (Computerbase) im Vergleich zu 58DB bei der HD 7970.

Klar die HD 7970 Gigahertz Edition verbraucht zuviel, dafür muss man AMD kritisieren.
Alleridngs sollte man fairerweise auch auf die Partnermodelle warten.
AMD hat da wohl einfach n anderes Bios draufgeklatscht und das so billig wie möglich über die Bühne gebracht.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Der Zielgruppe sind die 30Watt mehr was die Gigahertz Edition verbraucht, denke ich scheißegal.
> Es ging einfach nur darum mit möglichst billigen Mitteln die GTX 680 hinter sich zu lassen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wäre es aber auch gar nicht nötig gewesen, da die HD 7970 sowieso auf Augenhöhe rendert.
> ...


In dem Kontext stand Llano und da wären 20 Watt weniger durchaus besser gewesen. 
In dem anderem Kontext sprach ich davon, dass es ebenfalls nicht nötig war die Crap Edition 20% mehr Leistungsaufnahme zu saugen. Es ist ein schwaches Argument zu sagen, der Zielgruppe ist es generell egal. 
Aber du sagst ja selber, dafür gehört AMD kritisiert und zwar zu Recht. 
Eine Ghz-Edition fand ich aber sehr interessant. Wenn AMD die Vcore belassen hätte oder sogar einen Tick gesenkt dann wäre daraus ein anständiges Produkt gewesen und wenigstens so eins, wie es von Anfang an geplant war. 
So als Upgrade und das alte Produkt auslaufen lassen, nice, aber als Crap Edition einfach Crap.

Klar die Partner richten es, aber das man sich so schamlos beim Referenz-Design entblößt finde ich unnötig. 

Ich habe auch schon die Befürchtung, dass bei Sea Islands genau der Verbrauch der Ghz Edition als Vergleich heran gezogen wird, entweder um die Leistungsfähigkeit oder Effizienz heraus stechen zu lassen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



> Zum Blu Ray: ist doch jedem seine Sache ob er am PC schaut oder nicht. Oder hast du auch Statistiken für außerhalb deines Freundes und Bekanntenkreis?
> 
> *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolk (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Schön zu sehen das kaum einer auf diesen blödsinnigen GTX480 Vergleich reinfällt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Ich frage mich sowieso wieso die Hersteller bei Spiele Grafikkarten Wert auf Compute Leistung legen?
Wer darauf wert legt soll eben eine Profi Karte kaufen.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso wieso die Hersteller bei Spiele Grafikkarten Wert auf Compute Leistung legen?
> Wer darauf wert legt soll eben eine Profi Karte kaufen.


 In wie fern tun Sie das?


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso wieso die Hersteller bei Spiele Grafikkarten Wert auf Compute Leistung legen?
> Wer darauf wert legt soll eben eine Profi Karte kaufen.


 
Und worin unterscheiden sich die ? 

Ach ja richtig, nen anderes Bios und eventuell nen Anschluss für framelock. Das wars dann auch schon...

Du hast Recht, das hat nichts miteinander zu tun


----------



## hfb (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Locuza schrieb:


> Also der Idle-Verbrauch ist beinahe gleich. Der Zero-Core Modus schaltet sich erst ein, wenn der Monitor ebenfalls kein Bild zeigt und jedenfalls bei mir schaltet der PC nach 10 Minuten dann in den Energiespar-Modus und verbraucht ebenfalls nur einige Watt für das gesamte System. Für paar Minuten 10 Watt weniger zu verbrauchen lohnt weniger, als wenn 30 Watt mehr beim Spielen verbraucht werden. Es ist eher ein ein cooles Gimmick, als das es wirklich die Effizienz ins unermessliche steigern würde.


 
Umgekehrt. Der Verbrauch unter Last ist mir fast vollkommen egal, da will ich Power haben. Ich zähle jetzt mal alles, das nicht den 3-D Modus der Graka fordert, als Idle, also auch Desktop/Internet/usw. Da befindet sich mein Rechner die meiste Zeit, da brauch ich keine Leistung, da hat der Verbrauch so klein wie möglich zu sein. 
Denn da ist jedes Watt mehr pure Verschwendung, weil ich ja nichts dafür kriege. Und ich hasse Verschwendung.



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Gut, in erster Linie jedoch kauft man sich ja ne neue Graka zum Zocken, und da hab ich meinen Monitor immer an


 
Laaaangweilig! Nur nach Gehör zu zocken ist die echte Herausforderung für echte Männer!



Skysnake schrieb:


> Na, beim GF100 alias GTX480 war die Situation schon eine völlig andere als jetzt....


 


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Situation damals war eine völlig andere im Vergleich zur GTX 480.


 

Hallo? 
Ich habe nur gesagt, dieses eine spezielle Argument zieht heute genauso wenig wie damals.




Rolk schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen das kaum einer auf diesen blödsinnigen GTX480 Vergleich reinfällt.


 
Nochmal, ich vergleiche nichts mit irgendwas. Ich sage nur, das Argument zieht nicht. Bei allen Karten.

Ich hab (ausnahmsweise) nicht die GTX 480 per se verteidigt. Die Gesamtsituation damals war durchaus
kontrovers diskutierbar. Genauso wie heute übrigens. Zwingt mich nicht in eine GTX 480 Diskussion, das wollt ihr nicht wirklich, ich hab immer noch 2 davon in meinem Rechner und bin hochzufrieden damit.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



hfb schrieb:


> Umgekehrt. Der Verbrauch unter Last ist mir fast vollkommen egal, da will ich Power haben. Ich zähle jetzt mal alles, das nicht den 3-D Modus der Graka fordert, als Idle, also auch Desktop/Internet/usw. Da befindet sich mein Rechner die meiste Zeit, da brauch ich keine Leistung, da hat der Verbrauch so klein wie möglich zu sein.
> Denn da ist jedes Watt mehr pure Verschwendung, weil ich ja nichts dafür kriege. Und ich hasse Verschwendung.


 Auf den Kontext achten. Es ging darum das ins Feld gerufen wurde, dass bei den ganzen Vergleichen über die Leistungsaufnahme AMDs ZeroCore immer geklammert wird. Ich meinte der Idle-Verbrauch ist gleich und nach einigen Minuten sollte der PC sowieso in den Energiesparmodus wechseln und das man mehr elektrische Leistung durch die Last-Effizienz vom Kepler spart, als die paar Minuten ZeroCore von AMD. Ich finde ZeroCore nett, aber als heiligen Gral sehe ich ihn nicht an.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Locuza schrieb:


> In wie fern tun Sie das?


 


Skysnake schrieb:


> Und worin unterscheiden sich die ?
> 
> Ach ja richtig, nen anderes Bios und eventuell nen Anschluss für framelock. Das wars dann auch schon...
> 
> Du hast Recht, das hat nichts miteinander zu tun


 
Mir geht es um die Entwicklung. Im Gaming Bereich Karten entwickeln die eine hohe Gaming Leistung haben und eine gute Effizienz. Compute Leistung ist da nicht so wichtig und für Profi Karten kann der Hersteller dann entsprechende Chips bauen.
Nvidia macht doch jetzt genau das. Der GK104 ist Gaming und der GK110 Compute.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Locuza schrieb:


> Auf den Kontext achten. Es ging darum das ins Feld gerufen wurde, dass bei den ganzen Vergleichen über die Leistungsaufnahme AMDs ZeroCore immer geklammert wird. Ich meinte der Idle-Verbrauch ist gleich und nach einigen Minuten sollte der PC sowieso in den Energiesparmodus wechseln und das man mehr elektrische Leistung durch die Last-Effizienz vom Kepler spart, als die paar Minuten ZeroCore von AMD. Ich finde ZeroCore nett, aber als heiligen Gral sehe ich ihn nicht an.


 
Naja es gibt schon noch Szenarien wo man durch ZCP ein paar Wattstunden einsparen kann - wenn man zb Musik laufen lässt über das Soundsystem des PCs, oder (wie ich erst vor ein paar Tagen) einen Download über Stunden am laufen hat während man nicht zu Hause ist. Natürlich ist es kein totales must-have, aber ein nützliches Feature.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir geht es um die Entwicklung. Im Gaming Bereich Karten entwickeln die eine hohe Gaming Leistung haben und eine gute Effizienz. Compute Leistung ist da nicht so wichtig und für Profi Karten kann der Hersteller dann entsprechende Chips bauen.
> Nvidia macht doch jetzt genau das. Der GK104 ist Gaming und der GK110 Compute.
> Wo ist das Problem?


 
Dir ist schon klar, das ein reiner HPC chip nicht finanzierbar ist?

Nvidia hat halt im Moment da gar nichts richtiges neues. K10 ist genau so HPC geeignet wie die AMD VLIWs es sind...


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir geht es um die Entwicklung. Im Gaming Bereich Karten entwickeln die eine hohe Gaming Leistung haben und eine gute Effizienz. Compute Leistung ist da nicht so wichtig und für Profi Karten kann der Hersteller dann entsprechende Chips bauen.
> Nvidia macht doch jetzt genau das. Der GK104 ist Gaming und der GK110 Compute.
> Wo ist das Problem?


Ich habe nachgefragt, weil ich genauer wissen wollte was du meinst. Weil es ist eben klar, dass AMD und Nvidia versuchen immer den besten Kompromiss zu treffen. Wenn man lustig wäre, könnte man für jeden Anwendungsfall eine eigene optimierte Architektur designen, aber so etwas kann sich niemand leisten und nur sehr wenige Märkte würden überhaupt genug Umsatz generieren, um Gewinn daraus zu schlagen. Nvidia trennt jetzt das ganze um einiges stärker ab, aber es bleibt halt immer noch ein Kompromiss. Solange die GPU aber dennoch die schnellste ist, interessiert es die High-End Käufer wohl nicht. 
Wert legen die Hersteller bei Gamer Karten nicht drauf, sie müssen einfach, weil sie keine andere Wahl bisher haben. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Naja es gibt schon noch Szenarien wo man durch ZCP ein paar Wattstunden einsparen kann - wenn man zb Musik laufen lässt über das Soundsystem des PCs, oder (wie ich erst vor ein paar Tagen) einen Download über Stunden am laufen hat während man nicht zu Hause ist. Natürlich ist es kein totales must-have, aber ein nützliches Feature.


Das funktioniert einwandfrei? Monitor aus, GPU im ZCP mit 5 Watt Verbrauch und nur die CPU werkelt und das Netzteil?
Ja dann würde ich das Feature toller finden


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das ein reiner HPC chip nicht finanzierbar ist?



Woher willst du das wissen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das funktioniert einwandfrei? Monitor aus, GPU im ZCP mit 5 Watt Verbrauch und nur die CPU werkelt und das Netzteil?
> Ja dann würde ich das Feature toller finden


 
In der Theorie schon ^^ 
Ich hab ja keine 7000er Karte, deswegen konnte ichs noch nicht auf Zuverlässigkeit testen


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?


 Man könnte sich das R&D Kapital von Nvidia anschauen, die geschätzte Umsatzkraft vom HPC-Market und eine Prognose erstellen und würde zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass der HPC-Markt bisher nicht genug Geld abwerfen würde, um einen reinen HPC-Chip zu finanzieren. 
Ansonsten wären AMD und Nvidia ja seit ein paar Jahren ziemlich dumm, sich angeblich soviel Geld durch die Finger sausen zu lassen.


----------



## hfb (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Locuza schrieb:


> Auf den Kontext achten.



Gilt auch für dich.
Ich habe nicht deine Rechnung angezweifelt, denn die ist richtig. Ich bringe nur zum Ausdruck, dass mir diese Rechnung
ziemlich schnurz ist, da ich für mich zwischen Power (darf kosten was sie will) und Verschwendung (die hasse ich) unterscheide.
Und Stromverbrauch Idle ist nun mal Verschwendung. Was das Teil aber unter Last saugt ist nebensächlich so lange es richtig kickt. Natürlich ist dabei mein Gesamtverbrauch höher als deiner.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



hfb schrieb:


> Gilt auch für dich.
> Ich habe nicht deine Rechnung angezweifelt, denn die ist richtig. Ich bringe nur zum Ausdruck, dass mir diese Rechnung
> ziemlich schnurz ist, da ich für mich zwischen Power (darf kosten was sie will) und Verschwendung (die hasse ich) unterscheide.
> Und Stromverbrauch Idle ist nun mal Verschwendung. Was das Teil aber unter Last saugt ist nebensächlich so lange es richtig kickt. Natürlich ist dabei mein Gesamtverbrauch höher als deiner.


 Dann bitte ich um einen klareren Übergang, von einer allgemeinen Aussage über einen Sachverhalt, zu deinen Wünschen beim Leistungsverhalten.


----------



## hfb (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



hfb schrieb:


> Umgekehrt. Der Verbrauch unter Last *ist* *mir* fast vollkommen egal, da *will ich* Power haben. *Ich zähle* jetzt mal alles, das nicht den 3-D Modus der Graka fordert, als Idle, also auch Desktop/Internet/usw. Da befindet sich mein Rechner die meiste Zeit, da* brauch ich* keine Leistung, da hat der Verbrauch so klein wie möglich zu sein.
> Denn da ist jedes Watt mehr pure Verschwendung, weil ich ja nichts dafür kriege. Und *ich hasse* Verschwendung.


 
Noch klarer?

Bin vorher vom Telefon unterbrochen worden: 
Deshalb, und eben weil ich SLI plus Physx-Graka fahre, sind mir alle Stromsparmassnahmen im (erweiterten) Idle
hochwillkommen. Sowas wie ZeroCore hätte ich sehr gerne. Die ultimative Stromsparmassnahme ist natürlich, den
PC nur einzuschalten, wenn er gebraucht wird, und ansonsten vom Netz trennen. Alles andere wäre wieder
Verschwendung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



			
				hfb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur gesagt, dieses eine spezielle Argument zieht heute genauso wenig wie damals.


 
Nein, das hast du nicht impliziert.

Du hast gesagt, bei der AMD sollte man nicht mit anderen Maßstäben arbeiten, während du dir immernoch nicht bewusst bist das Situation A und Situation B nicht die gleiche ist.
Und es zieht schon deutlich mehr, weil die AMD Karte ja trotz GPGPU kaum mehr Verbraucht und teils sogar weniger Verbraucht und trotzdem in 40% der Fälle mehr in Spielen leistet.
Wenn man also nach gleichen Maßstäben agiert, dann ist die HD 7970 ja viel besser, weil sie es trotz GPGPU Ballast 384bit Speicherinterface und 3GB V-ram Speicher schafft, kaum mehr zu verbrauchen.

PCGH sollte mal zum Spaß einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von mehreren Spielen angeben ( der länger aufgenommen ist und Peaks sowie Verbrauchsärmere Szenen aufnimmt).
Ich denke dann ist das Mehr an Stromverbrauch der normalen HD 7970 noch geringer.


----------



## Rolk (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



hfb schrieb:


> Nochmal, ich vergleiche nichts mit irgendwas. Ich sage nur, das Argument zieht nicht. Bei allen Karten.
> 
> Ich hab (ausnahmsweise) nicht die GTX 480 per se verteidigt. Die Gesamtsituation damals war durchaus
> kontrovers diskutierbar. Genauso wie heute übrigens. Zwingt mich nicht in eine GTX 480 Diskussion, das wollt ihr nicht wirklich, ich hab immer noch 2 davon in meinem Rechner und bin hochzufrieden damit.


 
Mir war gar nicht bewusst das du den Vergleich auch gebracht hast. Vielmehr nervt es mich das GoldenMic diesen GTX480 - HD7970 Vergleichs Irrsinn immer wieder aufwärmt.

Für mich ist das Irrsinn, weil was hat uns an der GTX480 am meisten gestört?

-Sie erschien sehr spät. Wo ist die Parallele zur HD7970? Ich sehe da eher eine zur GTX680.

-Sie war sehr teuer. Auch hier sehe ich eher eine Parallele zur GTX680.

-Ihr Verbrauch war sowohl im idle, wie auch unter Last viel zu hoch. Ok, hier hat die HD7970 Nachteile, aber der Vergleich zur GTX480 ist wirklich nicht gerechtfertigt, zumal der idle Verbrauch zwischen HD7970 und GTX680 ja praktisch gleich ist und die Zero Core Funktion der HD7970 auch sehr nett ist.

Was war Positiv an der GTX480? Die spürbare Mehrleistung. Bei der HD7970/GTX680 herrscht ein Patt. Was soll also dieser Vergleich zwischen HD7970 vs GTX680 und GTX480 vs HD5870? Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgefragt, weil ich genauer wissen wollte was du meinst. Weil es ist eben klar, dass AMD und Nvidia versuchen immer den besten Kompromiss zu treffen. Wenn man lustig wäre, könnte man für jeden Anwendungsfall eine eigene optimierte Architektur designen, aber so etwas kann sich niemand leisten und nur sehr wenige Märkte würden überhaupt genug Umsatz generieren, um Gewinn daraus zu schlagen. Nvidia trennt jetzt das ganze um einiges stärker ab, aber es bleibt halt immer noch ein Kompromiss. Solange die GPU aber dennoch die schnellste ist, interessiert es die High-End Käufer wohl nicht.
> Wert legen die Hersteller bei Gamer Karten nicht drauf, sie müssen einfach, weil sie keine andere Wahl bisher haben.
> 
> 
> ...


 Du meinst wohl eher, Gamer kaufen auch den letzten Dreck, so lange er etwas schneller ist als das, was es bisher gibt. Sie haben ja auch keine Wahl. Da heist es friss oder stirb. Ganz abgesehen davon kann man sein "neues Topprodukt" auch besser dastehen lassen, indem man einfach unten rum nicht so viel Gas gibt, bzw. die alten Modelle auch schnell auslaufen lässt. Die Leute müssen ne Karte kaufen. Es muss nur die Konkurrenz mitspielen, aber die wird dies meist tun. Man nimmt schöne Margen ja gern mit....




Threshold schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?


Wird dir von jedem erzählt, der Hardware im HPC-Bereich absetzt? 

Die Sonderlösungen sind ziemlich klein. CPU-Seitig gibts eigentlich nur einen Hersteller, der das macht, und das ist IBM. Die bieten aber halt wiederum alles aus einer Hand an, sonst könnten die das auch nicht machen, wobei PowerPC eben auch in den Konsolen usw. verwendet wird, also wenn mans genau nimmt, macht nichtmal IBM eine Sonderlösung für den HPC-Bereich. Es kann sich einfach keiner leisten so einen komplexen Chip wie ne CPU oder GPU allein für den HPC-Bereich zu entwickeln, es sei denn nen Staat sitzt dahinter und meint was besonderes haben zu müssen, da ist wirtschaftlichkeit aber kein Kriterium, bzw. du entwickelt für nur einen einzigen Grund einen Rechner, aber as wird immer seltener, einfach weil es sich nicht lohnt.... Der Earthsimulator war meines Wissens die letzte derartige Maschine.

Mehr als nen Netzerkchip wird eigentlich nicht entwickelt, und das sind im Vergleich zu CPUs und GPUs doch recht "simple" Chips.


----------



## belle (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso wieso die Hersteller bei Spiele Grafikkarten Wert auf Compute Leistung legen?
> Wer darauf wert legt soll eben eine Profi Karte kaufen.



Wer hat vor Jahren vollmundig eine Ausrichtung auf Computing versprochen? Nvidia!
Was ist einem normalen User, der gerne mal was probiert, zu teuer? Profikarten!
Ihr seid ja sehr witzig hier... 

Die GTX 680 ist wirklich eine gute Karte und die Effizienz auch interessant, aber ich bitte um eine Sache:
Wenn, dann bitte auch wirklich alle Fakten nennen - und Computing gehört da dazu, deswegen wird es in Tests ja auch gebencht. 
Die etwas geringere Leistung der 7970 gegenüber der GTX 680 würde ich mir durch das 384 Bit Interface, Computing und den geringeren Preis, der die Stromkosten locker abfängt, gerne schmecken lassen.
Wer das alles nicht braucht: Dann kauft euch gerne eine GTX 680! 

Zur Radeon 8K-Reihe:
Mehr als 32 ROPs erhoffe ich mir von AMD schon seit der GTX 480...


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher, Gamer kaufen auch den letzten Dreck, so lange er etwas schneller ist als das, was es bisher gibt. Sie haben ja auch keine Wahl. Da heist es friss oder stirb. Ganz abgesehen davon kann man sein "neues Topprodukt" auch besser dastehen lassen, indem man einfach unten rum nicht so viel Gas gibt, bzw. die alten Modelle auch schnell auslaufen lässt. Die Leute müssen ne Karte kaufen. Es muss nur die Konkurrenz mitspielen, aber die wird dies meist tun. Man nimmt schöne Margen ja gern mit....


Übertreibe es nicht 
Wir Gamer kaufen nicht den letzten Dreck, sondern jeder persönlich eine Lösung die im Rahmen ist und sich Lohnt und nein 240 Watt Verbrauch und 20% Mehrleistung lohnen nicht für 499 Euro 



belle schrieb:


> Wer hat vor Jahren vollmundig eine Ausrichtung auf Computing versprochen? Nvidia!
> Was ist einem normalen User, der gerne mal was probiert, zu teuer? Profikarten!
> Ihr seid ja sehr witzig hier...
> 
> ...


Kannst du den ersten Absatz etwas näher erläutern?

Belle es ist übrigens äußerst lustig zu lesen, dass die geringere Leistung ein 384-Bit SI abfängt  (Den Rest klammere ich mal kurz aus)
 Einfach so eine Breite zu nennen ist erst einmal kein Vorteil, vor allem wenn das Design dennoch langsamer ist. Es ist eher ein Vorteil, bei bestimmten Anwendungsfällen wo man die Bandbreite auch ausnutzen kann. 
Der geringere Preis fängt finde ich meisten ab und über die paar Prozent mehr Leistungsaufnahme braucht man finde ich gar nicht zu reden. Man hat in meinen Augen zwei relativ gleichwertige Produkte und da greife ich lieber zu dem was billiger ist, außer mir ist was besonders wichtig was nur Nvidia oder AMD bietet. 

Außerdem hat man sich bei der 480 Vorstellung bei den Radeons nicht mehr, als 32 ROPs wünschen zu brauchen 
AMD hat ein sehr starkes Back-End und laut AMD sind die ROPs früher an Bandbreite verhungert weswegen es effektiv eher nur 22-26 waren. Mit GCN kann man wohl von vollen 32 ROPs sprechen und ab jetzt könnte es auch Sinn machen ein paar mehr zu verbauen. 
Oder man verbessert einfach die Leistungsfähigkeit. Bisher tun "Bidlqualitätsverbesserer" noch nicht so sehr weh.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Locuza schrieb:


> Übertreibe es nicht
> Wir Gamer kaufen nicht den letzten Dreck, sondern jeder persönlich eine Lösung die im Rahmen ist und sich Lohnt und nein 240 Watt Verbrauch und 20% Mehrleistung lohnen nicht für 499 Euro


 
Dann schau dich mal hier im Forum um, wie hier Geld genau für solche Sachen sinnfrei verbrannt wird


----------



## hfb (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann schau dich mal hier im Forum um, wie hier Geld genau für solche Sachen sinnfrei verbrannt wird


 
Aber Geldverbrennen macht doch erst so richtig Spass, wenn es sinnfrei ist.

Und sinnfrei ist es in dem Zusammenhang ja nicht, der User bekommt mehr Leistung. Für einen unverhältnismässig hohen Aufwand, zugegeben, aber trotzdem eben mehr Leistung.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann schau dich mal hier im Forum um, wie hier Geld genau für solche Sachen sinnfrei verbrannt wird


 Das betrachte ich zum Teil kritisch. 
Da gibt es viele Leute.
A) Der Aufrüster, der von High-End Karte zur nächsten guten High-End Karte springt oder von Node zu Node
B) Der Angepisste, welchem genau 10 FPS unter etwas Bestimmten fehlen oder welche die mit SGSAA/DS/HD, unter welcher Auflösung auch immer, in einem schwammigen Bereich operieren müssen und da gerne 10 FPS mehr haben, dass Geld tut ihnen nicht so arg weh.
C) Die Kämpfer für die Wissenschaft, welche einfach sich für Technik begeistern und gerne ein neues Stück im Laboratorium haben. 
D) Ich muss das Beste haben, wenn ich es wo anders von Natur aus nicht haben kann. 

Das ist aber eben schon die Kirsche auf der Torte. AMD und Nvidia haben auch nur einen gewissen Spielraum, wenn sich die Trennung bis zum Performance-Bereich zieht, dann hört das bei einigen schon auf mit dem Kaufwillen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Im HPC-Markt, sind GPUs aber nur ein Produkt von vielen. GPUs müssen sich in einem 1:1 Kampf mit x86 von Intel, AMD und eben den PowerPC von IBM messen. Teilweise sogar mit FPGAs, wobei Sie da dann meist kein Land mehr sehen, dafür sind FPGAs aber auch noch viel viel viel aufwendiger zu programmieren als GPUs. Daher eine noch viel kleinere Nische. Tja und dieses Jahr steigt dann Intel auch noch mit XeonPhi mit in den "GPU" Ring.

Daher können sich auch weder nVidia noch AMD erlauben den HPC-Bereich schleifen zu lassen. Aus den Karten wird halt so viel HPC-Potenzial raus gequetscht, wie nur irgend möglich, ohne die Gamer ganz zu vergraulen. Wenn man sich aber mal Pitcaim und GK104 anschaut, dann weiß man, was eigentlich möglich wäre, wenn beide solch eine GPU auf 400mm²+ hochskalieren würden... Daran hat aber wie gesagt keiner von beiden Interesse, da sonst keiner mehr die HPC-Ableger für den "Gamer" kaufen würde, und damit hätte man nicht mehr die nötigen Volumina mit den "HPC"-Karten, um mit denen Profit zu machen, weil die Entwicklung so sack teuer ist....

Eigentlich hätte keiner einen GK104 oder einen Tahiti kaufen sollen, weil GK104 einfach viel zu klein ist für den Preis, und Tahiti eben weil man sieht, das Pitcaim eigentlich die bessere Gamer-GPU ist.

Wie sieht die Realität aus? 

Richtig. Beides verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot, und so wirds auch mit GK110 usw. werden.


----------



## Superwip (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



> Die Sonderlösungen sind ziemlich klein. CPU-Seitig gibts eigentlich nur einen Hersteller, der das macht, und das ist IBM. Die bieten aber halt wiederum alles aus einer Hand an, sonst könnten die das auch nicht machen, wobei PowerPC eben auch in den Konsolen usw. verwendet wird, also wenn mans genau nimmt, macht nichtmal IBM eine Sonderlösung für den HPC-Bereich. Es kann sich einfach keiner leisten so einen komplexen Chip wie ne CPU oder GPU allein für den HPC-Bereich zu entwickeln, es sei denn nen Staat sitzt dahinter und meint was besonderes haben zu müssen, da ist wirtschaftlichkeit aber kein Kriterium, bzw. du entwickelt für nur einen einzigen Grund einen Rechner, aber as wird immer seltener, einfach weil es sich nicht lohnt.... Der Earthsimulator war meines Wissens die letzte derartige Maschine.
> 
> Mehr als nen Netzerkchip wird eigentlich nicht entwickelt, und das sind im Vergleich zu CPUs und GPUs doch recht "simple" Chips.


 
Fujitsu und ICT (Chinesische Akademie der Wissenschaften) etwa entwickeln auch Sonderlösungen, ein aktuelles Beispiel ist etwa der Fujitsu K-Computer mit seinen SPARC64 IXfx CPUs, auch die HPC Ableger der Loongsons werden soweit ich weiß speziell angepasst.


----------



## belle (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

@ Locuza

Mit dem Interface meinte ich einfach die Zukunftssicherheit und evtl. den geringeren Leistungsabfall bei sehr großen Modding-Texturen.
Die ROPs sind bisher verhungert? Das kann sein. Danke für die Info. 

Das mit Nvidia und Computing meinte ich ironisch. Klar ist das ein klasse GPU, gedacht für Spiele. Seit Fermi wollten sie sich stärker auf Computing ausrichten und nun ist gerade das die Schwäche,  auch wenn nur wenige das wirklich benötigen. 
Bei einem Preis von 500€ gehört das für mich persönlich einfach mit dazu...

Wie auch immer: Im Endeffekt sind beide Konkurrenten gut aufgestellt. Bei AMDs 7970 bekommt man zurzeit aber mehr Technik für weniger Geld, außer man braucht speziell PhysX oder Cuda. In Sachen Gaming würde ich jedoch eine 7870 oder GTX 670 empfehlen.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Fujitsu und ICT (Chinesische Akademie der Wissenschaften) etwa entwickeln auch Sonderlösungen, ein aktuelles Beispiel ist etwa der Fujitsu K-Computer mit seinen SPARC64 IXfx CPUs, auch die HPC Ableger der Loongsons werden soweit ich weiß speziell angepasst.


 Stimmt SPARC gibt es auch noch. Das ist ja Fujitsu + Sun Microsystems. Die werden ja aber hauptsächlich in Webservern eingesetzt. Bei Mainframe wie IBMs Z-Machine bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher. Sprich, das Ding schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe wie Intels Xeon, zumal SPARC anscheinend auch in Unterhaltungselektronik teils eingesetzt wird.

Der K-Computer ist aber, genau wie der Earth Simulator von NEC, ne Regierungsmaschine von Japan. Die Japaner halt 

Was MIPs angeht, das muss sich erst noch zeigen, da steht aber auch wieder ne Regierung dahinter, die halt ihren eigenen Chip will, damit Sie unabhängig sind, und die eigene Wirtschaft fördern. (Das steckt meiner Meinung nach auch hinter den japanischen Superrechnern). China ist aber halt auch verdammt groß. Für die kann es sich durchaus lohnen, einen komplett eigenen Chip zu entwickeln, wobei der ja auch wiederum auch in ganz normalen Schulrechnern eingesetzt wird, Handies usw. usw. Also die Architektur zumindest.  Im Handy ist natürlich schon nen anderer Chip drin als im Supercomputer, wobei nen Supercomputer aus Handies auch cool wäre  Die Chips sind ja SEHR sparsam.

Aber ja, SPARC muss man noch mit rein nehmen. Macht die Sache aber nicht besser, weil man ja x86 (AMD, Intel), PowerPC (Cell  ist ja auch tot meines Wissens nach) und auch SPARC komplett ohne weitere Rechenchips betreiben kann. Bei den GPUs brauchste immer nen Host-System, was dann auch noch praktischerweise eigentlich gleich x86 sein sollte, damit nicht noch Aufwand für die Portierung der Treiber anfällt. Naja, und JEDE CPU kannst du für jedes Problem verwenden, und viele Probleme lassen sich ja auch nur effizient auf der CPU lösen, einfach weil die Struktur der Abhängigkeiten eben nicht gut auf ne GPU passt. GPU ist halt immer zusätzlich, die CPU brauchste ja eh. Daher muss die GPU auch die CPU in den Schatten stellen, zumindest in einer Reihe von Applikationsfeldern. Ansonsten machst einfach keinen Sinn sich ne GPU zu holen. 

Und genau das ist ja der Wettstreit zwischen CPU und GPU, den ich meine. die GPUs können noch so toll und die schnellsten ihrer Art sein. Wenn die CPUs sich schneller weiter entwickeln als die GPUs, dann will Sie einfach niemand mehr..... Und nein, das sind keine Hirngespinste/in weiter Ferne. Ich hab nen echten Schock bekommen, als ich mir die aktuelle Top500 angeschaut hab, und gesehen habe, wie effizient die neuen XYGene PowerPC Systeme von IBM arbeiten. 

Das ist echt der Hammer, und du hast da wirklich ein recht flexibles System dann stehen, welches gleich mehrere ausgefeilte Interconnects hat. Da stellt sich dann wirklich die Frage, ob man überhaupt noch GPUs will mit all ihren Problemen und Einschränkungen, wenn man schon so ein effizientes System von IBM haben kann, welches auch noch flexibel ist.

Klar muss man sagen, das die aktuellen GPU-Systeme noch fehlen, und man in nem halben Jahr noch mal Bilanz ziehen muss, aber AMD und nVidia haben mit den XYGenes ne echt harte Nuss meiner Meinung nach vor sich.


----------



## Medcha (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Ich frage mich immer noch warum hier im Forum der Stromverbrauch so hoch gehängt wird. Ja sicher, in der Theorie "Jeder muss Energie sparen" macht das auch Sinn. Natürlich machen 50 W einen Unterschied, nur welchen? Das ist alles Kleinkrämerei. Wir verbauchen so unglaublich viel Energie in Deutschland, das schnallt bloß keiner. Da macht ein PC absolut nichts aus, egal wlche Grafikkarte da drin steckt. Kaum einer kauft einen neuen Herd oder Ofen wegen des Verbrauchs. Es liegen noch genug alte Elektrische Geräte in den Haushalten rum, die alle viel verbrauchen, Sauger, Küchenequipment, Waschmaschine etc. Und das sind nur die privaten enrgetischen Ausgaben. Die Industrie fertigt ja haupstsächlich für uns. Und wenn beispielsweise so ne Alluminiumhütte angefeuert wird, da braucht man unfassbar viel Energie nur um das Zeugs zu schmelzen. Für uns alle völlig normal ohne abschätzen zu können, wieviel Enrgie da flöten geht. Und wofür? In der Autoindustrie soll uns das 10%(lt. Wikipedia) Erparnis beim Verbrauch bringen. Milchmädchenrechnung! Und dann empören sich manche über 50 W. Das ist sinnfrei. Unsere Welt hat da im Promillebreich was von. 

Interessante Diskussion durch die ganzen Werte, aber am Ende ist da kein prraktischer Nutzen zu sehen. Sorry, für den Spoiler!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Geht ja auch um die Abfuhr der Abwärme und die damit verbundene Lautstärke der Kühllösung.


----------



## da brew (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Du bist also tatsächlich der Meinung, dass man das Stromsparen am besten bleiben lässt, weil "es ja eh nicht soviel bringt", oder wie soll man deine Aussage jetzt verstehen?

Abgesehen davon hast du mit Sicherheit recht, wenn du sagst: "ein PC macht wenig aus", aber wie ist das mit z.B. 1.000.000, oder 2.000.000, oder gar 10.000.000? Und genau das ist der Punkt: Wenn jeder immer nur sagt: "was soll das bringen? warum ich? mir egal" dann kommen wir ganz bestimmt nicht weiter.

Und: eine der besten Stronsparmaßnahmen ist immer noch einfach mal das Licht ausmachen, wenn man den Raum verlässt und es erst wieder anmachen, wenn man ihn betritt. Genauso wie eine der besten Spritsparmaßnahmen zu Fuß gehen oder mit dem Rad fahren ist.


----------



## hfb (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



da brew schrieb:


> Und: eine der besten Stronsparmaßnahmen ist immer noch einfach mal das Licht ausmachen, wenn man den Raum verlässt und es erst wieder anmachen, wenn man ihn betritt. Genauso wie eine der besten Spritsparmaßnahmen zu Fuß gehen oder mit dem Rad fahren ist.



Du hast das Brett- oder Kartenspiel anstelle des PC-Games vergessen in deiner Aufzählung.


----------



## da brew (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

ja, auch das is ne alternative


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



da brew schrieb:


> Du bist also tatsächlich der Meinung, dass man das Stromsparen am besten bleiben lässt, weil "es ja eh nicht soviel bringt", oder wie soll man deine Aussage jetzt verstehen?
> 
> Abgesehen davon hast du mit Sicherheit recht, wenn du sagst: "ein PC macht wenig aus", aber wie ist das mit z.B. 1.000.000, oder 2.000.000, oder gar 10.000.000? Und genau das ist der Punkt: Wenn jeder immer nur sagt: "was soll das bringen? warum ich? mir egal" dann kommen wir ganz bestimmt nicht weiter.
> 
> Und: eine der besten Stronsparmaßnahmen ist immer noch einfach mal das Licht ausmachen, wenn man den Raum verlässt und es erst wieder anmachen, wenn man ihn betritt. Genauso wie eine der besten Spritsparmaßnahmen zu Fuß gehen oder mit dem Rad fahren ist.


 
Also ich kann für 3-6 minuten PC das Licht im Wohnzimmer eine Stunde brennen lassen  LED machts möglich 

Leider läuft bei mir der PC auch noch ein vielfaches der Zeit in der ich Licht an hab :-.-: ~10h PC am Tag und vielleicht 2h Licht an


----------



## Hübie (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Was Medcha denk ich eher sagen will ist: Wenn Energie sparen dann überall, konsequent und zuerst bei Fressern. Der PC rangiert durchschnittlich im Mittelfeld bei der Energieeffizienz. Wenn Skysnake bspw. 10 Stunden am PC sitzt läuft dieser sicher auch oft im Leerlauf.

b2t: Es ist mal wieder amüsant wie 3DC um die ganze Welt geht. Leonidas und Ailuros wurden schon oft "missbraucht"  40% mehr Leistung bezieht sich eher auf Flops denn auf fps. Nur mal so als Anmerkung. Auf dem Papier steht die HD7970 deutlich über der GTX680. In Spielen reichen die sich jedoch (fast) die Hände. Also bitte nicht als Wunderkarte anpreisen


----------



## da brew (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Also ich kann für 3-6 minuten PC das Licht im Wohnzimmer eine Stunde brennen lassen  LED machts möglich
> 
> Leider läuft bei mir der PC auch noch ein vielfaches der Zeit in der ich Licht an hab :-.-: ~10h PC am Tag und vielleicht 2h Licht an


 
Das ganze bezog sich eher auf Leute, bei denen in der ganzen Wohnung, oder besser noch im ganzen Haus das Licht brennt, sobald es auch nur ansatzweise Anstalten macht zu dämmern. Oder Leute die ca. 800m weit von mir weg wohnen, aber mit dem Auto rübergefahren kommen. Und die beschweren sich dann am lautesten, das Strom und Benzin ja so teuer sind. Alles schon erlebt.




Hübie schrieb:


> Der PC rangiert durchschnittlich im Mittelfeld bei der Energieeffizienz.


 
Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf? Ein durchschnittlicher PC "verbraucht" um die 50W im Leerlauf (also ohne dass IRGENDWAS passiert), wo ist das denn auch nur ansatzweise effizient?


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Gibts auch Details zu Effizienzsteigerungen bei der Karte? Der Prozess dürfte langsam mal ausgereift sein und das hergeben. Zumindest die Leistungsaufnahme der 7970 sollte gehalten werden. Wenn AMD es schafft, diesen Wert zu unterbieten, wäre das auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Geht ja auch um die Abfuhr der Abwärme und die damit verbundene Lautstärke der Kühllösung.


 
Diverse Custom-Kühler auf der GTX 480 (OC) und GTX 580 (OC) haben gezeigt, dass "250+ Watt leise wegschaffen" überhaupt kein Problem ist – man muss "nur" auf Triple-Slot-Breite gehen.  Ich sage nur Zotac GTX 480 AMP (Zalman VF3000F) und Asus GTX 580 Direct Cu II. Die aktuellen Bis-zu-200-Watt-Boliden lassen sich offenbar auch mit Dual-Slot-Kühlern gut kleinhalten (siehe beispielsweise Asus GTX 670 DC2T, KFA² GTX 680 EX OC und VTX3D HD 7970 X-Edition).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

So verbreitet sind die Tripple Slot Kühler dann aber leider auch nicht. Und es führt auch bei manchen Mainboards/Gehäusen zu Probleme. Ich mag tripple Slot ja auch aber es hat eben auch seine Nachteile.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Wenn AMD refresht und Nvidia mit "The real Johannes" nachlegt, wird Triple-Slot gewiss wieder gefragter – eben weil die Kisten sich nicht mit 200 Watt begnügen werden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Dann sollten auch endlich Wasserkuehlungen Saloonfaehiger und fuer jeden handhabbar werden.
Ueberall wo wirklich Waerme entsteht, setzt man auf Wasserkuehler 
Selbst Porsche hat eingesehen, das Luftkuehler irgendwann nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn AMD refresht und Nvidia mit "The real Johannes" nachlegt, wird Triple-Slot gewiss wieder gefragter – eben weil die Kisten sich nicht mit 200 Watt begnügen werden.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Kommt auf den Takt an 

Nein mal ernsthaft: Ich hoffe das sich die Hersteller etwas mehr auf leise Kühllösungen besinnen. Was man da bei der GTX 680 gemacht hat ist für mich im Kopf nicht auszuhalten. Fast durchweg über 3 Sone unter Last bei den Customdesigns, mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen. 

@Verminaard:
Also ich fand ja die PNY GeForce GTX 580 XLR8 Liquid Cooled ganz lustig


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Immerhin hat es praktisch jeder Hersteller eingesehen, dass der (deutsche) Markt im Leerlauf kein unnötiges "Gebrüll" toleriert.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Verminaard:
> Also ich fand ja die PNY GeForce GTX 580 XLR8 Liquid Cooled ganz lustig


 
300 Watt bei weniger als 3 Sone, IIRC. Gar nicht übel, ja. Damit könnte man heutzutage etwa eine HD 7970 @ 1.300 MHz und 1,3 Volt kühlen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Der deutsche Markt schein demnach wirklich Gewicht zu haben 

Zum Kühler: Kommt denke ich auch auf den verwendeten Lüfter an. Problematisch fande ich eher das die Grafikkarte noch nen eigenen Lüfter hat der für alle anderen teile verbaut war. der War glaub etwas lauter.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Verminaard:
> Also ich fand ja die PNY GeForce GTX 580 XLR8 Liquid Cooled ganz lustig


 
Sind halt Inselloesungen.
Wasser ist halt fuer die Meisten noch bei Computer ein Tabu.
Genauso schade finde ich das es kaum Hersteller gibt, die ihre Grafikkarten von Werk aus mit einem Wasserkuehler ausstatten.


----------



## Hübie (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



da brew schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf? Ein durchschnittlicher PC "verbraucht" um die 50W im Leerlauf (also ohne dass IRGENDWAS passiert), wo ist das denn auch nur ansatzweise effizient?


 
Ich bezog mich auf Geräte die man im Haushalt hat. Dachte das gehe klar genug hervor 

Edit: Der Nachteil vieler Wasserkühlungen ist halt der Aufwand und die Gefahr. Auch heute liest man noch oft von Wasserausbrüchen. Öl wäre für mich die einzige Alternative. Leider ist man dann aber nicht mehr so flexibel. Der Investitionsaufwand darf auch nicht vergessen werden. Wasserkühlungen bleiben noch lange auf dem zweiten Platz.


----------



## hfb (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



da brew schrieb:


> Ein durchschnittlicher PC "verbraucht" um die 50W im Leerlauf (also ohne dass IRGENDWAS passiert), wo ist das denn auch nur ansatzweise effizient?


 
Und wo ist das jetzt schlimm? Eine durchschnittliche 50 Watt Glühbirne verbraucht eingeschaltet auch um die 50 Watt, auch ohne dass IRGENDJEMAND hinschaut.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Aber die 7970 ist halt auch ein GPUcompute Monster in dem die 680 versagt und deswegn braucht eine 7970 halt etwas mehr. Aber das weist du ja bestimmt.



Und das bringt mir als Spieler?
Außer das es mehr Abwärme erzeugt und schwerer zu kühlen ist?



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Zum Blu Ray Betrieb braucht man aber einen Blu Ray Player.



Ähm...nein! Schonmal was von einem BluRay-Laufwerk gehört 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Leute kennst du denn die ständig Blu Ray Filme am PC schauen?



Ich 



belle schrieb:


> allerdings deklassiert die Radeon heute die Geforce beim Computing total. Schuld daran ist der noch nicht erhältliche GK110, der von Nvidia wohl als "neue" Generation vermarktet werden wird, dennoch müssen solche Werte auch mit in das Gesamtbild der Effizienz einfließen - das ist alles.




Auch hier die Frage, brauch ich das als Spieler so zwingend? Ich denke nicht.
Zum Thema Gesamtbild der Effizient, wieso galt das bei Fermi dann nicht? Kaum wendet sich das Blatt und schon werden andere Vergleichsmaßstäbe angesetzt 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ein besser Blu Ray Verbrauch in allen Ehren, aber wer zum Teufel kauft sich für 80 Euro ne teure LIzenzsoftware um dann 3 bis 5 Jahre auf dem PC schauen zu können, wenns bei Blu Ray Playern das ganze in Hardware gibt und jene komplett auch nicht mehr kosten?
> Ich kenne wirklich niemanden, der sich am PC Bildschirm ne Blu Ray reinzieht, wenn dann schon am großen Plasma oder LED Fernseher.


 
Jetzt kennst du einen
Außerdem kostet das keine 80€ sonder es reicht Software für 30€ Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber als mein DVDbrenner kaputt ging, dachte ich mir ach die paar € für ein BluRay-Laufwerk kann man auch drauflegen.
Und wenn man ein entsprechendes Soundsystem am PC hat sowie einen Relaxsessel im selben Zimmer, ist das gar nicht so schlecht
Jedoch ist mir der Stromverbrauch egal, ich wollte nur anmerken, dass es durchaus Personen gibt, die BluRays auf dem PC schaun


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Ich schaue übrigens auch Blu-rays an meinem 30-Zoll-PC ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Ich habe in meinem Wohnzimmer PC auch ein Bluraylaufwerk eingebaut. Das läuft aber so selten, da wäre ein leicht höherer Stromverbrauch wirklich nicht relevant.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Auch hier die Frage, brauch ich das als Spieler so zwingend? Ich denke nicht.
> Zum Thema Gesamtbild der Effizient, wieso galt das bei Fermi dann nicht? Kaum wendet sich das Blatt und schon werden andere Vergleichsmaßstäbe angesetzt



Warum man die Argumentation von GF100 nicht auf Tahiti übertragen kann, hab ich hier im Topic schon ausführlich gemacht...


----------



## Hübie (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Naja die Marktlage machts ja immer deutlicher. Damals war GPGPU ja noch eher im frühen Stadium. Mittlerweile wächst der Absatz exponentiell. GF110 wäre wenn dann eh der sinnigere Vergleich (hochkonjungiert ).

LG Hübie

@Raff: Deine olle Werbe-Signatur ist zu groß


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Warum man die Argumentation von GF100 nicht auf Tahiti übertragen kann, hab ich hier im Topic schon ausführlich gemacht...


 
Und die Argumentation halte ich für Blödsinn, da wird wieder verzweifelt versucht Fakten schön zureden...

Bewertungskriterien immer so zu verändern, wie es einem gerade passt ist einfach 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## belle (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Auch hier die Frage, brauch ich das als Spieler so zwingend? Ich denke nicht.
> Zum Thema Gesamtbild der Effizient, wieso galt das bei Fermi dann nicht? Kaum wendet sich das Blatt und schon werden andere Vergleichsmaßstäbe angesetzt


 
PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 680 | Geizhals Deutschland
PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7970 | Geizhals Deutschland

Wollt oder könnt ihr es nicht verstehen? Die Radeon 7970 (nicht GHz-Edition) ist günstiger als die GTX 680 und bietet zudem noch Computing. Keiner Spieler braucht das unbedingt, aber es ist eben für weniger Geld mit dabei. Das habe ich hier im Topic schon erwähnt (persönliche Meinung).

Die Effizienz der Radeon mag ein bisschen schlechter sein, der alte Fermi war in dieser hinsicht jedoch sehr viel schlechter (Tessellationsbenchmarks mal ausgenommen) und teurer.
Dabei war er in Sachen Computing nicht einmal wesentlich besser als ein 5870 und von FP16 Texturen wollen wir noch nichteinmal reden (2 Takte statt 1)... Keine Angst, ich sehe vollkommen klar!
Bei 85€ weniger Kosten pro Karte (680 - 7970) kann ich außerdem davon meinen Strom recht lange bezahlen, wenn man bedenkt wie gering der Stromverbrauchsunterschied eigentlich ist. 

Anmerkung: Da es mir nicht um die GHz-Edition geht, müssen wir auch nicht wegen der Lautstärke diskutieren. Die einen stört es mehr, die anderen weniger.



belle schrieb:


> In Sachen Gaming würde ich jedoch eine 7870 oder GTX 670 empfehlen.


----------



## Schiassomat (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Abgesehen davon dass die GHZ Edition nicht im Rev. sondern im Custom Design gekauft werden sollte und da ist die Lautstärke dann so oder so ziemlich gering mit oder ohne GHz.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und die Argumentation halte ich für Blödsinn, da wird wieder verzweifelt versucht Fakten schön zureden...
> 
> Bewertungskriterien immer so zu verändern, wie es einem gerade passt ist einfach
> 
> ...



Dan konkretisier bitte mal deine omminöse Anpassung der Bewertungskriterien.

Ich habe doch klar gezeigt, dass Sie eben nicht geändert wurden, in vielen Teilbereichen aber eben ein anderes Ergebnis zu tage Fördern, was dann am Ende auch ein anderes Fazit ergibt. Zumal die Grenzen da sehr schnell über-/unterschritten werden können. Im High-Endbereich ist die Luft eben sehr dünn. Ein paar Prozent rauf oder runter können über Top oder Flop entscheiden.

Wenn muss man sich eher den GF110 anschauen im Vergleich zu Tahiti, da hier die Schnittmenge deutlich größer ist als mit dem GF100. Und oh welch Überraschung, man wird sowohl bei GF110 als auch bei Tahiti eigentlich ziemlich genau die gleichen Kritikpunkte erhalten, die auch durchaus berechtigt sind, wobei dabei noch immer der Unterschiedbesteht, das GF110 teuerer als die 6970 war, und Tahiti eben billiger als GK104 ist....


----------



## Hübie (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Man, was quarkt ihr denn alle? Hier gehts nicht um alt gegen neu oder AMD vs. nVidia. Ich hole doch auch kein Ford Granada heraus um ihn gegen einen Mondeo antreten zu lassen. Wie oben geschrieben ist die Situation am Markt mittlerweile ne völlig andere als zu Fermi-Release. Sea Islands wird nicht 40% schneller werden, aber auf dem Papier sicher einen deutlich stärkeren Stempel hinterlassen. Welcher Bereich (HPC, Gaming..) nun was ausnutzt ist doch Wurscht.
Jeder hat eben seine eigenen Prioritäten.

LG Hübie


----------



## Bärenmarke (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



belle schrieb:


> Wollt oder könnt ihr es nicht verstehen? Die Radeon 7970 (nicht GHz-Edition) ist günstiger als die GTX 680 und bietet zudem noch Computing. Keiner Spieler braucht das unbedingt, aber es ist eben für weniger Geld mit dabei. Das habe ich hier im Topic schon erwähnt (persönliche Meinung).



Scheinbar scheinst du wohl etwas schwer von Begriff zu sein? Eventuell würde es aber auch helfen, wenn man einfach mal die rote Brille abnehmen würde!?
Die Radeon ist günstiger, ist aber auch rund 10% langsamer als eine GTX 680. Für nen Porsche mit 400 PS zahlst du ja auch mehr Geld als für einen Polo mit 50 PS
Mehr Leistung = höherer Preis ganz einfach.
Inwiefern jeder die entsprechende Leistung benötigt muss jeder für sich entscheiden, was hier aber eig. nicht zur Debatte steht.
Und nochmal für dich, die meisten User möchten spielen, was interessiert mich da dann die Computing Leistung? Richtig, nichts...
Wenn du es benötigst, dann musst du es halt für dich abwägen, wie viel es dir Wert ist. Aber es hier immer als Vorteil hervorzuheben obwohl es für den Großteil der User uninteressant ist, ist einfach 



belle schrieb:


> Die Effizienz der Radeon mag ein bisschen schlechter sein, der alte Fermi war in dieser hinsicht jedoch sehr viel schlechter(Tessellationsbenchmarks mal ausgenommen) und teurer.



Die Karte ist langsamer und benötigt mehr Strom. Der Fermi hingegen war schneller und hat mehr Strom benötigt. Im Gesamtbild mag der Fermi zwar noch etwas schlechter abschneiden was die Effizienz betrifft, aber die 7970 ist diesbezüglich kein gelungener Wurf!

Dämmerts langsam das euer Vergleich etwas hinkt? 
Manche Leute können Kritik gegenüber ihrer Marke wohl einfach nicht abhaben 



belle schrieb:


> Bei 85€ weniger Kosten pro Karte (680 - 7970) kann ich außerdem davon meinen Strom recht lange bezahlen, wenn man bedenkt wie gering der Stromverbrauchsunterschied eigentlich ist.



Weniger Leistung Pro Karte sollte man natürlich nicht vergessen zu erwähnen 

Aber ich finde es dennoch lustig, wie am Stromverbrauch des Fermis immer rumgeheult wurde und er jetzt scheinbar wieder keine Rolle spielt. (Er fällt zwar nicht ganz so hoch aus, aber ist wenn man die Vorgänger betrachtet ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung)
Und darum geht es einigen u.a. Goldenmic wohl auch.
Was in deinen Kopf aber scheinbar nicht hinein geht?!




Skysnake schrieb:


> Dan konkretisier bitte mal deine omminöse Anpassung der Bewertungskriterien.



Siehe oben.

Ich meinte damit ausschließlich die Effizienzbewertung in Sachen Stromverbrauch.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn muss man sich eher den GF110 anschauen im Vergleich zu Tahiti, da hier die Schnittmenge deutlich größer ist als mit dem GF100. Und oh welch Überraschung, man wird sowohl bei GF110 als auch bei Tahiti eigentlich ziemlich genau die gleichen Kritikpunkte erhalten, die auch durchaus berechtigt sind, wobei dabei noch immer der Unterschiedbesteht, *das GF110 teuerer als die 6970 war, und Tahiti eben billiger als GK104 ist*....



Und genau den letzten Teil sollte man auch hervorheben 
Einmal hast du halt teurer, mehr Leistung und höherer Stromverbrauch (GTX 580 vs 6970)
und beim andern hast du günstiger, weniger Leistung höherer Stromverbrauch (7970 vs GTX 680).

Ein weniger Leistungsfähigesprodukt verbraucht mehr Strom, ist einfach nicht effizient 
Aber genau diesen Punkt möchte eine gewisse Schar hier immer wieder schön reden und das empfinde ich einfach nur als lächerliches Fanboy getue. Mir persönlich ist der Stromverbrauch egal, aber das Theater das man bei Fermi veranstaltet hat in Sachen Stromverbrauch, was jetzt wieder keine Rolle spielt ist einfach nur lächerlich und nervt 

PS: Eventuell solltest du nicht immer von GK110 usw. reden, das empfinde ich als etwas verwirrend, da du glaube ich auch manchmal die Karten verwechselt hast...


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Rolk (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

@Bärenmarke

Deine Argumentation entbehrt einer gewissen Grundlage. Die GTX680 ist nur schneller wie die non Oc Modelle der HD7970. Sobald die HD7970 ~1050MHz unter der Haube hat ist jede GTX680 bestenfalls noch ebenbürtig. Solche HD7970 Oc Modelle kosten teils kaum Aufpreis und sind dann deutlich günstiger wie die GTX680. Nur mal so als Anmerkung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja alles grundsätzlich richtig, aber an einigen Stellen ist dir die Verhältnismäßigkeit abhanden gekommen. 
Die GTX680 ist nach dem neuen PCGH-Parcours gerade mal 4% schneller als eine 7970 (non-GHz), kostet aber ca. 25% mehr. (Genauso übel ist der Vergleich zur Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Haus in Form der GTX670.)
Dabei ist die GTX680 im Schnitt 10% effizienter als die 7970 (ebenfalls PCGH-Messungen) - das ist meilenweit vom Vergleich 5870 vs. GTX480 entfernt. Wo die 680 und die 7970 mal 20-30W trennen, waren es im vorherigen Fall schnell 60, 70 oder noch mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, das die GTX680 mit ihren ~4% mehr Leistung und der ~10% besseren Effizienz berechtigt teurer ist.
Ob man diesen Aufpreis zahlen will, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Preislich attraktiv ist die HD7970 allemal.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, das die GTX680 mit ihren ~4% mehr Leistung und der ~10% besseren Effizienz berechtigt teurer ist.
> Ob man diesen Aufpreis zahlen will, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Preislich attraktiv ist die HD7970 allemal.


 
Ja, dass sie teurer ist, ist schon in Ordnung. Nur ob man einen gleich so hohen Aufpreis hinlegen will oder sollte, ist die andere Frage. Die GTX670 ist da die schlauere Lösung, da sie mit ihrem oft höheren Boost und in OC-Varianten sowieso mindestens so schnell ist wie eine Standard-680.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die GTX670 ist da die schlauere Lösung, da sie mit ihrem oft höheren Boost und in OC-Varianten sowieso mindestens so schnell ist wie eine Standard-680.



Ist auch der Grund warum ich schon immer auf das zweite Model setze. Bei GTX2xx und GTX5xx hab ich je auf GTX 260 und 570 gesetzt. Demnächst wirds wahrscheinlich auch die 670. Den Aufpreis zum Topmodel war es mir noch nie wert.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Weniger Leistung Pro Karte sollte man natürlich nicht vergessen zu erwähnen


Darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten. Tahiti und GK104 sind so auf Augenhöhe wie schon lange keine Top-Karte mehr von den beiden. Mal ist der eine vorne, mal der andere. Das ist völlig unterschiedlich. Auch bei den Auflösungen. Untenrum zieht GK104 weg, oben rum Tahiti. 



> Aber ich finde es dennoch lustig, wie am Stromverbrauch des Fermis immer rumgeheult wurde und er jetzt scheinbar wieder keine Rolle spielt. (Er fällt zwar nicht ganz so hoch aus, aber ist wenn man die Vorgänger betrachtet ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung)
> Und darum geht es einigen u.a. Goldenmic wohl auch.
> Was in deinen Kopf aber scheinbar nicht hinein geht?!


Und nochmal. Es wurde bei *GF100*!!! über den Verbrauch rumgeheult, weil nen kaputter, viel zu heiser, viel zu stromhungriger und damit Ineffizienter Chip gebracht wurde, der über ein Quartal zu spät kam (waren sogar glaub ich 6 Monate). Das will wohl nicht in deinen Schädel rein, wenn ich deine Wortwahl aufgreifen darf.

Die Kritik an GF100! nicht an Fermi allgemein, mit dem GF110 verstummte die Kritik ja großteils, bzw. zog sich eben auf das Maß zurück, das auch Tahiti heute erhält. Du differenzierst einfach nicht hinreichend genug. Es wurde NIE allein der Stromverbrauch kritisiert, sondern der Stromverbrauch in Verbindung mit allen weiteren Faktoren, von denen ich einige aufgezählt habe. Insbesondere war die Kritik auch so groß, da man eben einen kaputten Chip rausgehauen hat, der VIEL VIEL VIEL VIEL ineffizienter war, als das was nVidia angekündigt hatte.

Wenn man das aufTahiti überträgt, dann müsste Tahiti >=300 Watt bei gleicher Leistung verbrauchen, damit man in die Regionen von GF100 kommt, wie der an den Zielsetzungen vorbeigeschossen ist. 




> Und genau den letzten Teil sollte man auch hervorheben
> Einmal hast du halt teurer, mehr Leistung und höherer Stromverbrauch (GTX 580 vs 6970)
> und beim andern hast du günstiger, weniger Leistung höherer Stromverbrauch (7970 vs GTX 680).


DAS ist aber nur deine ganz subjektive Sichtweise. Eigentlich alle Tests sehen Tahiti und GK104 auf Augenhöhe, je nach Auswahl der Tests und Settings den einen oder den anderen um wenige Prozentpunkte vorne. Du hängst dich hier in 0-5% Leistungsunterschied auf. Das ist total banane, vor allem wenn die Karten so stark unterschiedlich performen bei unterschiedlichen Games. Mal ist die eine vorne mal die andere, und das teils mit sehr großem Abstand. Gewisse Leute würden jemanden, der auf so was rumreittet als "Propellerjungs" bezeichnen, was auch immer das heißen mag.

Und btw. du vergleichst GTX580 vs HD6970, also den Fermi done right vs der ineffizienteren Erneuerung der HD5870. Wir reden hier aber über GF100 vs Cypress.... Denn *DORT!!!* gab es die scharfe Kritik an nVidia, und NUR DORT! aber das ignorierst du scheinbar gekonnt. Beim GF110, den du mit der GTX580 genannt hast, gab es die scharfe Kritik, von der du redest eben NICHT!!! mehr.... Da hat sich das auf das lvl beschränkt, das auch Tahiti erfahren muss.... Also bitte bleib mal Sachlich, und bring hier nicht Sachen durcheinander, bzw. dreh es dir nicht so hin, wie du es gern hättest...



> Ein weniger Leistungsfähigesprodukt verbraucht mehr Strom, ist einfach nicht effizient
> Aber genau diesen Punkt möchte eine gewisse Schar hier immer wieder schön reden und das empfinde ich einfach nur als lächerliches Fanboy getue. Mir persönlich ist der Stromverbrauch egal, aber das Theater das man bei Fermi veranstaltet hat in Sachen Stromverbrauch, was jetzt wieder keine Rolle spielt ist einfach nur lächerlich und nervt


Bzgl GF100 veranstaltet wurde wenn dann bitte. Für GF110 gilt das nicht.

Bei GF100 musst du auch noch bedenken, das man in DP, zumindest bei den GeForce deutlich langsamer war als AMD, und auch ansonsten konnte AMD sich vor nVidia setzen, wenn man die Vorteile der VLIW-Architektur ausspielen konnte. Sprich GF100 war nicht der unangefochtene Compute Held, auch wenn er im Allgemeinen deutlich besser geeignet war. 

Bei Tahiti sieht das anders aus. Da sollte man im Compute-Bereich immer die Nase vorne haben. Vor allem hat AMD hier den Schritt zu mehr flexibilität getan, und man vergleicht eben eine reine Gamer Karte (GK104) mit einer Gamer+Compute Karte wie Tahiti. Cypress war halt auch schon eine Compute+Gamer Karte, allerdings eben mit VLIW, was einige Nachteile/Probleme mit sich bringt, vor allem wenn man eben nicht ganz so stark auf Compute geht wie nun.

Wie gesagt, man kann die Situationen GF100 vs Cypress nicht mit der Situation GK104 vs Tahiti vergleichen. Wenn dann mit der von GF110 vs Caymann, und wenn man das macht, wird man sehen, das man auf die gleichen Ergebnisse kommt, aber dagegen streubst du dich ja wehement und kombinierst lieber die Daten von GF110 vs Caymann mit der Kritik von GF100 vs Cypress.....



> PS: Eventuell solltest du nicht immer von GK110 usw. reden, das empfinde ich als etwas verwirrend, da du glaube ich auch manchmal die Karten verwechselt hast...


Also außer dir redet eigentlich keiner von GK110.... Eventuell solltest du dich mal über Fermi und Kepler nochmal informieren, bevor du dich hier weiter dazu äußerst. Denn wenn hier einer so manches durcheinander bringt, dann bist das du. Ich rede die ganze Zeit nur von GF100 und GF110, NICHT von GK110. Ich hoffe du kennst den Unterschied zwischen GF100 und GF110, ich befürchte allerdings, dass dem nicht so ist.




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles grundsätzlich richtig, aber an einigen Stellen ist dir die Verhältnismäßigkeit abhanden gekommen.
> Die GTX680 ist nach dem neuen PCGH-Parcours gerade mal 4% schneller als eine 7970 (non-GHz), kostet aber ca. 25% mehr. (Genauso übel ist der Vergleich zur Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Haus in Form der GTX670.)
> Dabei ist die GTX680 im Schnitt 10% effizienter als die 7970 (ebenfalls PCGH-Messungen) - das ist meilenweit vom Vergleich 5870 vs. GTX480 entfernt. Wo die 680 und die 7970 mal 20-30W trennen, waren es im vorherigen Fall schnell 60, 70 oder noch mehr.


 Eben. Der Vergleich hinkt absolut, aber das will er ja nicht einsehen, weil er den Unterschied zwischen GF100 und GF110 nicht kennt, oder nicht wahr haben will, weils nicht in sein Weltbild passt...



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, das die GTX680 mit ihren ~4% mehr Leistung und der ~10% besseren Effizienz berechtigt teurer ist.
> Ob man diesen Aufpreis zahlen will, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Preislich attraktiv ist die HD7970 allemal.


 Naja, GK104 hat aber auch den kleineren Chip, das schmalere Speicherinterface und ist eben nur fürs zocken geeignet und 0 für Compute. Ich finde das rechtfertigt in der Summe eigentlich keinen höheren Preis. Man ist zwar in Games marginal schneller (je nach Parcour auch Gleichstand +/- 1%Punkt)  und etwas sparsammer, versagt dafür aber eben in anderen Punkte komplett. Das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach eigentlich keinen höheren Preis, da man eben kein gleichwertiges Produkt hat, sondern in einigen Punkten klar hinterherhinkt.

Ich finde GK104 sollte tendenziell eher 10€ oder so billiger sein als Tahiti. Maximal aber gleich teuer. Mehr ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, GK104 hat aber auch den kleineren Chip, das schmalere Speicherinterface und ist eben nur fürs zocken geeignet und 0 für Compute. Ich finde das rechtfertigt in der Summe eigentlich keinen höheren Preis. Man ist zwar in Games marginal schneller (je nach Parcour auch Gleichstand +/- 1%Punkt)  und etwas sparsammer, versagt dafür aber eben in anderen Punkte komplett. Das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach eigentlich keinen höheren Preis, da man eben kein gleichwertiges Produkt hat, sondern in einigen Punkten klar hinterherhinkt.
> 
> Ich finde GK104 sollte tendenziell eher 10€ oder so billiger sein als Tahiti. Maximal aber gleich teuer. Mehr ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.



Spielerisch liegt die GTX680 aber doch etwas vorne, und der GK104 ist doch ganz klar als Gaming-Chip zu sehen (oder nicht?).
Ich denke da trägt die fehlende Compute Leistung kaum Gewicht. Und man sieht ja das viele HC-Gamer bereit sind >500€ auszugeben, um auf Ultra (zusammen mit Mods + (SG)SSAA) zu spielen.

Ich wollte ursprünglich eigentlich auf den GK110 warten, doch im Gamingbereich wird er wohl kaum viel besseres Verhältnis von Effiziens und Leistung bringen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Und man sieht ja das viele HC-Gamer bereit sind >500€ auszugeben, um auf Ultra (*zusammen mit Mods + (SG)SSAA*) zu spielen.


 
Gerade das ist aber ein Feld, wo GK104 gerne über sein 256bit SI stolpert und die 7970 wieder vorne liegt.


----------



## Hübie (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

GF100 hatte einfach einen Bug der zunächst nicht so schnell identifiziert werden konnte, aber nVidia stand unter Druck wegen Cypress (oder wars Cayman?). Dass war auch der Grund für die Deaktivierung eines SM.

@Skysnake: Reg dich doch net so viel auf  Bekommst nur graue Haare.


----------



## belle (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Scheinbar scheinst du wohl etwas schwer von Begriff zu sein? Eventuell würde es aber auch helfen, wenn man einfach mal die rote Brille abnehmen würde!?


Meine Brille ist so dermaßen rot, dass ich zurzeit eine GTX 560 ti nutze...
Bencht man möglichst viele Spiele und Auflösungen, ist die 7970 mit den aktuellen Treibern weniger als 10 % langsamer und sogar teilweise schneller.

Sagen wir es mal so: Meine Brille wirkt nur rot, weil du mich durch deine grüne Brille anschaust. 
Kurz:
- 7970 ist weniger als 10 % langsamer (kommt halt drauf an).
- Sie ist über 10 % günstiger.
- Diese beiden Werte kompensieren die geringen Unterschiede im Verbrauch. 
- Computing bekommt man noch als "Geschenk" oben drauf.
Performance Index
Fazit: Man bekommt einfach mehr Technik und mehr Speicher (Nutzen sei dahingestellt) mit ähnlicher Performance zu einem besseren Preis. Da kann man auf 5 % Effizienz mehr oder weniger verzichten.
Die Leute, die bei anderen die Objektivität suchen, haben sie manchmal schon selbst verloren. - ich


----------



## Medcha (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

@daBrew
Zu deiner Implikation, dass man nach meinen Worten gare nicht sparen muss, brauch ich nichts zu sagen. Einfach mal nicht gegen angehen, sondern auf die Thematik einlassen. 

@Skysnake
Ha, du tust so, als ob es bei Fermi nicht zentral um den Verbauch ging. Ne, das haut nicht hin. DU hast da vielleicht anders diskutiert, aber die meisten User sind auf den Zug aufgesprungen ohne auch nur den Funken an ernsthaften Gedanken daran zu verschwenden. Es ging ganz vielen nur um den Stromverbrauch. Ich finde die ganze Diskussion um den Stromverbrauch von Heim-PCs eh heuchlerisch. Zeigen tut sich das an der Tatsache, dass bis auf Hubie KEINER auf meine Punkte eingeht. Entweder liege ich also voll daneben oder Bullseye. Rate mal was sich da offenbart? Im Allgemeinen diskutieren wir in der Energiefrage auf einem breitem heuchlerischen Level. Die Leute interessiert das alles doch bloß wegen der Energiekosten. Mit Umwelt und Zukunft hat das alles nichts zu tun!!! Und das entlarve ich halt zu gern, da ja selten einer kommt und sich traut zu zustimmen. N bischen Bio, n bischen Energiesparlampe und n bischen weniger Sprit verbrauchen(bitte mal vergleichen, was PKWs vor 20 Jahren verbraucht haben) und der moderne Ökoheld ist geboren.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das halt alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Verbrauch bzw. besser Effizienz ist aber ein GANZ zentrales Thema, um das keiner heutzutage mehr rum kommt. Aus welchen Gründen es für die Leute wichtig ist, ist erstmal nebensächlich, also ob rein wegen den Stromkosten oder der Umwelt zuliebe.

Ich sags halt nur mal für mich. Ich bevorzuge LED, wos nur geht, weil Energiesparlampen eben Quecksilber enthalten, die billigen recht lange brauchen zum einschalten und im Vergleich zu ner LED eben auch noch  (die billigen) lange brauchen bis Sie angeschalten bzw. wirklich hell sind.

Wo Energiesparlampen drin sind (z.B. Bad) misch ich z.B. günstige und teurere. Die teureren, damit das Licht schnell an ist, und die billigeren, damits dann auch wirklich hell ist. LED ist da zu gerichtet von der Abstrahlung her.

Ich tus aber eben auch für die Umwelt, weil ich das Quecksilber in den Energiesparlampen nicht gut finde, vor allem, weil viele Leute die Dinger in den HAUSMÜLL WERFEN!    
LED kostet am Anfang mehr, rechnet sich aber auf die Dauer, was ein netter Nebeneffekt ist. Schwarz/Weiß gibt es halt da nicht, sondern immer eine Summe an Punkten, warum man etwas tut. Wir sind ja alle keine Samariter.

Bei PCs ist das aber alles gleich wieder eine etwas andere Sache. Wir sind heute Power-limited bei chips. Wir haben bereits heute die sogenannten Dark-Chips. Sprich wenn dein chip effizienter arbeitet, kann er auch schneller sein, einfach weil dein Powerbudget limitiert ist.

Wären z.B. unsere heutigen PCs 10 mal so effizient, hätten wir bereits heute 10 mal so schneller Superomputer und auch sicherlich mindestens 5 mal so schnelle Heimrechner. Powerlimitation ist einfach ein sehr sehr sehr wichtiges Thema, das erst so langsam in das Bewusstsein der breiten Öffentlichkeit rückt.


----------



## Hübie (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Genau das trat ja bei GF100 ein. Zu Gunsten der Leistungsaufnahme hat man eben einen SM-block deaktiviert. Hätte man sicher nicht tun müssen, denn kühlbar wäre es. Jedoch würde der Verbrauch exorbitant nach oben schnellen und die gemessene Leistung würde die Effizienz zu nichte machen.
Es ist eben immer etwas von Spagat, Brückbau und Kompromissen drin.

Übrigens ist das mit den LEDs löblich, wenn auch OT


----------



## Skysnake (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Man hat eine. SM-deaktiviert, weil der interconnect kaputt war.... Nur mal so....


----------



## Hübie (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Er war nicht kaputt. Der hatte einen Bug - der den Chip jedoch unbrauchbar machte. Kleiner Unterschied  Wahrscheinlich spielten auch noch yields eine Rolle.

Edit: A0-stepping war im Eimer. A3 "nur noch" fehlerhaft


----------



## Skysnake (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Zwischen "kaputt" und "bug" liegt aber nicht viel, zumal man nicht weiß, ob der letzte SM überhaupt angeschlossen war, weil man den Interconnect irgendwie fixen musste.

Aber lassen wirs. Das ist Geschichte.


----------



## Hübie (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Jap. Hab das auch nur von Ailuros und aus nem Interview nach GK104-Release aufgeschnappt. Momentan stockt die Entwicklung ja eh derbe. TSMC hat immer noch arge Schwierigkeiten die Nachfrage zu bedienen


----------



## Skysnake (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Naja, der Interconnect war bei GF100 kaputt, und auch als das Ding dann endlich mal in ner neuen Rev kam, wars halt irgendwas hingefrickeltes, damits halt garantiert funktioniert. So bekommste aber keine effiziente Architektur hin. Man hat ja mit GF110 gesehen, dass da doch noch einiges zu machen war mit mehr Zeit. Wenn man aber schon 6 Monate zu spät dran ist, muss das halt so schnell wie möglich raus.

Naja, TSMC hat Probleme mit der Kapazitäten, AMD schaffts aber komischerweise trotzdem alle Bereiche ab zu decken. Von High-End bis Low-End ist alles dabei. Da lässt nVidia die letzte Zeit echt zu wünschen übrig, und wenn man dann noch liest, das sich GK110 für den Desktop auf Sommer 2013 verschieben könnte, dann muss man schon schlucken und beginnt sich am Kopf zu kratzen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Noch viel seltsamer finde ich ja die Nichtexistenz von Mainstream- und Performance Keplers. GK104 zu halbieren oder vierteln kann ja nicht so die ganz große Herausforderung sein...


----------



## Skysnake (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Sollte man meinen.

Wer die aktuelle PCGH gelesen hat, wird aber einen eventuell Grund kennen. Die ach so effiziente Kepler Architektur kann unten rum eben nicht mit der Effizienz der GCN-Architektur mithalten.

In der PCGH gibts nen "Test" zu der GT640 (glaub ich wars) auf Basis von GK107. Das Ding sieht kein Land im Vergleich zu den HD77x0. Vor allem bzgl. Effizienz hinkt man ziemlich hinterher. Glaub es waren 1/3 Mehrleistung bei 1/5 Mehrverbrauch für die HD7750. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die GT640 nur mit DDR3 Ram daher kam. GDDR5 frisst aber auch wieder mehr Strom... Ganz abgesehen davon, das es die Karte eben NUR mit DDR3 gibt.

Also ich bin von der aktuellen Generation bei nVidia überhaupt nicht begeistert. Nur Gamer können sich über GK104 freuen, und da eigentlich auch nur über die GTX670, weil die GTX680er zu teuer verkauft wird. Da ist sowohl Leistung, aber vor allem Effizienz halt wirklich gut. Dafür hat man halt 0 Computepower....


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Die meisten User die sich solche Karten kaufen brauchen die Computepower eben auch einfach nicht. Wäre schön gewesen wenn man beides - getrennt - angeboten hätte aber das geht nunmal nicht immer. Recht hast du aber bei der GTX 680. Zu laut, zu teuer. Bin dennoch auf die GTX 660 gespannt, wird btw auch Zeit das die 7850 im Preis fällt, viel zu nah an der 7870 dran.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Naja, gerade Unis haben sich doch recht ordentlich mit der HD7970 eingedeckt. AMD hat es da ja nicht gebacken bekommen die FirePro auf den Markt zu bringen  

Da haben die schon so ne Chance, weil nVidia es wie bei GF100 nicht wirklich gebacken bekommt, und eben GK110 erst sehr spät kommt, und auch GK104, alias K10, sehr lange braucht und dabei sehr eingeschränkt ist, und Sie nutzen es einfach nicht aus... 

Bei der GTX680 gibts für Gamer ja eigentlich nur zu motzen, dass Sie zu teuer ist meiner Meinung nach. Wäre Sie genau so teuer wie die HD7970, oder gar etwas billiger, gäbe es für Gamer gar keine echte Wahl der Qual. Man würde halt einfach die GTX680 nehmen. So kann man aber nie ganz glücklich sein.

Für viel mehr Nutzer ist es aber wirklich bitter, dass die mittleren Karten bei nVidia eben nicht kommen. Die GTXx60 ist halt VIEL attraktiver für die meisten Leute. Da muss man ja im Moment einfach zu ner AMD greifen, was sich AMD dann halt auch wieder bezahlen lässt.... Ich hoffe TSMC steigert massiv die Kapazitäten, damit dann bei der nächsten Generation ein echter Preiskampf wieder beginnen kann. 

Der Kunde würde es TSMC wirklich danken.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Das sehe ich genauso wie du. Aber ich denke es liegt vor allen an den Kapazitäten von TSMC. Die sollen ja erst gegen Ende des Jahres ne neue 28nm Fab bekommen iirc.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Naja, Qualcomm lässt inzwischen bei mehreren fertigen. Das nimmt auch etwas druck raus, und AMD schaffts ja auch irgendwie Volumen zu liefern, bzw. eben die ganze Produktpalette an den Mann zu bringen. Die schwächeren Karten haben ja auch kleine Chips, ergo bekommt man auch wieder mehr aus nem Wafer raus...

Btw. was ist eigentlich aus der vorgezogenen Kapazitätssteigerung bei TSMC geworden?


----------



## Hübie (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Preislich ists zwischen nVidia und AMD eben wie mit Audi und VW. Audi hat (fast) das Gleiche aber ist eben teurer, schicker und hat mehr "features". nVidia ist der Audi am PC-Markt. VW der Lemming; VW.

Aber sag mal skysnake: Welche Unis haben sich eingedeckt?? Hab nix mitbekommen


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Na hast doch auch hier durchaus von einigen gelesen, die eben das von ihren Unis erzählt haben. Wirklich große Aktionen mit hunderten Karten waren es wohl alle nicht, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Aktuell haste ja auch eigentlich keine richtige Wahl in dem Bereich  Wer da nVidia holt muss entweder durch seinen (CUDA) Code dadurch gezwungen sein, oder aber SEHR spezielle Anforderungen haben, die eben GK104 erfüllt, wobei ich mir da nichts so wirklich drunter vorstellen kann, wo das zutrifft. Wenn ich was zu GK104 gehört hab aus dem universitären Umfeld, dann wars Kopfschütteln und unverständis, was man denn mit so nem Ding anstellen soll außer in Spezialfällen, wie hier diese Seismik Sachen, die Sie immer groß raus hauen.

Und der VW/Audi Vergleich hinkt ein bischen. Vor 1-2 Generationen hätte ich den noch angenommen, mit GCN und der HD7k Serie hat sich aber echt nochmal viel getan. Für mich sind die im Moment wirklich absolut auf Augenhöhe.


----------



## Hübie (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Oh, ich bezog mich nur auf die preisliche Konstellation. Ich sehe AMD auch auf augenhöhe wenns darum geht. Bei nVidia bekommst du halt immer noch ein i-Tüpfelchen mehr und dass lassen die sich bezahlen. So meint ich das 
Ich halte es jedenfalls für realistisch Sea Islands mit 40% mehr Leistung zu versehen ohne horrende Kapazitätserhöhung der die-space oder power consumption.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Naja, aber genau das stimmt ja im Moment nicht mehr. Das "i-Tüpfelchen" fehlt eben bei nVidia im Moment, man muss es aber dennoch bezahlen, und das passt einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Naja, die Möglichkeiten die einem der Nv-Inspector bietet kann man schon als i-Tüpfelchen ansehen. Im Falle HD7970 vs GTX680 ein 100€ teures i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Die 7970 kann ja auch nur mit der 670 konkurrieren. Bitte mal auf gleichem Niveau bleiben. 
Ansonsten bin ich btw grad wieder verdammt froh den Nvidia Inspector nutzen zu können


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

4% (!) Vorsprung hat die GTX680 vor der non-GHz 7970 noch im aktuellen PCGH-Leistungsindex.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Im alten Leistungsindex waren es:
7970: 91,9%
670: 93,2 %
680: 100%

Neuer Index:
7970: 91%
670: 88,1
680: 94,8

Die 7970 bewegt sich maximale zwischen den beiden würde ich sagen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Trotzdem kann man hier bei diesen Mini-Abständen nicht von unterschiedlichen Niveaus reden


----------



## Verminaard (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man hier bei diesen Mini-Abständen nicht von unterschiedlichen Niveaus reden


 Je nach dem wie man es dann auslegt.
Pro AMD: man vergleicht die 7970 mit der GTX680, dann kommt das Preisargument.
Pro nVidia: man vergleicht mit der GTX670. Dann relativiert sich das Preisargument, weil sind ja eh nur Miniabstaende laut deiner Aussage


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Sehe ich genauso. Ich meine ich würde ja auch keinem ne GTX 680 empfehlen, jeder hat bisher von mir nur 670 zu hören bekommen, auch wegen der Lautstärke.
Und dann kommen eben wieder die klassischen Unterschiede, wie Nvidia Inspector. Aber ich glaube das ist jetzt Off Topic.

Gratulation übrigens zur warscheinlichen News des Monats


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Wegen 10 Seiten OT?  
Aber danke ^^


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die 7970 kann ja auch nur mit der 670 konkurrieren. Bitte mal auf gleichem Niveau bleiben.
> Ansonsten bin ich btw grad wieder verdammt froh den Nvidia Inspector nutzen zu können


 Das Ding ist für mich kein Vorteil. Allein wenn ich an die ganzen Bits denke, und was sich die Leute fürn Kopf drum machen, ohne großartig was zu bewegen, dann lang ich mir schon teilweise an Kopf....

Da seh ich die automatische LOD Anpassung bei AMD atm eher als Sahnehäubchen an. Die Bits sind schön und gut, aber für die "breite" Masse einfach zu viel gefrickel. Da hab ja selbst ich kein bock drauf.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*

Übertakte mal beide.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Hübie schrieb:


> Aber sag mal skysnake: Welche Unis haben sich eingedeckt?? Hab nix mitbekommen


 
Zumindest die Universität des Saarlandes ist dabei - komplexe Berechnungen bzgl. Vektorfelder am Physikcampus laufen seit nem halben Jahr auf HD7970 GPUs. 

Wenn Da wirklich 40% mehr Leistung auch im Compute Bereich kommen werden die vielleicht auch wieder ersetzt.
Denn für den Preis einer Profisegmentkarte von NV die nicht DP-beschnitten ist kann man die AMD-Pendants ja öfter mal aufrüsten


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Denn für den Preis einer Profisegmentkarte von NV die nicht DP-beschnitten ist kann man die AMD-Pendants ja öfter mal aufrüsten


 
Haha, wie wahr ^^ Oder man kann für den gleichen Preis fünf- bis zehnmal so viele Karten kaufen


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD: Sea Islands Ende des Jahres mit 40% mehr Leistung gegenüber Tahiti? - Update.*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Haha, wie wahr ^^ Oder man kann für den gleichen Preis fünf- bis zehnmal so viele Karten kaufen


 
So in etwa das ist bei besagter Uni auch geschehen


----------

